# Korea Automobile Industry News



## kyenan

Hyundai Genesis and Elantra Named AutoPacific 2009 Ideal Vehicle Award Winners

Hyundai Models Top Audi and Ford Competitors in Respective Categories 


FOUNTAIN VALLEY, Calif., June 29 /PRNewswire/ -- Automotive research and consulting firm AutoPacific named the Hyundai Genesis and Hyundai Elantra 2009 Ideal Vehicles in their respective categories. In the Aspirational Luxury Car category, the Hyundai Genesis beat out top rivals including the Audi A5 and A4, Volvo XC70 and Cadillac CTS, while the Hyundai Elantra topped the Ford Focus, Mazda3 and Kia Spectra in the Compact Car segment. Additionally, the Hyundai Sonata finished second in the Premium Mid-Size Car segment.

AutoPacific's fourth annual Ideal Vehicle Awards (IVA) rank auto manufacturers for how closely their 2009 model-year cars or trucks came to matching owners' expectations and criteria. To determine the winners, AutoPacific asked owners to rate their new car or truck on how close it came to "ideal" in 15 different categories ranging from power and acceleration to safety features and storage. The vehicles that customers said they would change the least were considered the most "ideal." 

"Hyundai has created two vehicles that owners say are nearly perfect just the way they are: their ideal vehicle," said George Peterson, president, AutoPacific. "Owners of the Genesis and Elantra indicated through AutoPacific's survey that they are driving a vehicle that meets their expectations, meaning they desire little to no change to their vehicle." 

"Having our models recognized for AutoPacific's 2009 Ideal Vehicle Awards is a testament to the hard work and dedication that goes into all the vehicles in the Hyundai lineup," said Scott Margason, director of Product and Strategic Planning, Hyundai Motor America. "At Hyundai, we strive to exceed customer expectations in safety, quality and performance and look forward to continuing to develop more award winning vehicles."

Hyundai's Genesis sedan sets a new benchmark in the premium car category. With a starting price of just $33,000, Genesis includes performance and luxury features typically found on vehicles costing thousands of dollars more. 

The Hyundai Elantra has unsurpassed standard safety in the compact segment and is equipped with six standard airbags. Elantra includes many extras like standard audio auxiliary input jack - all at an affordable price point any customer will appreciate. 

AUTOPACIFIC 

AutoPacific is a future-oriented automotive marketing and product-consulting firm. Every year it publishes a wide variety of syndicated studies for the automotive industry. The firm also conducts extensive proprietary research and consulting for auto manufacturers, distributors, marketers and suppliers worldwide. Additional information can be found at www.autopacific.com.

HYUNDAI MOTOR AMERICA 

Hyundai Motor America, headquartered in Fountain Valley, Calif., is a subsidiary of Hyundai Motor Co. of Korea. Hyundai vehicles are distributed throughout the United States by Hyundai Motor America and are sold and serviced through more than 790 dealerships nationwide. 

Journalists are invited to visit our news media web site: www.hyundainews.com


----------



## kyenan

> Renault Samsung expands SM3 lineup


http://www.koreaherald.co.kr/NEWKHSITE/data/html_dir/2009/07/01/200907010070.asp



> Renault Samsung Motors Co.'s SM3 Classic Edition goes on sale today. The company, which will begin marketing the New SM3 this month, said that the new CE series has been added to the original SM3 lineup to cater to motorists looking for reasonably priced vehicles.
> 
> With the addition of the CE series is the SM3, which is now available in five different classes - PE, SE, LE and Neo and CE.
> 
> Three trim levels - CE, CE Plus and CE Premium - will be available for the new CE series SM3. The price of the new CE series SM3 ranges from 11.1 million won ($8700) to 14.3 million won.
> 
> ([email protected])
> 
> 
> 2009.07.01


----------



## kyenan

http://www.reuters.com/article/rbssConsumerGoodsAndRetailNews/idUSSEO12370320090701

TABLE-Renault Samsung June sales down 26 pct
Wed Jul 1, 2009 12:42am EDT

July 1 (Reuters) - Renault Samsung Motors Co Ltd's sales
during June (in vehicles): June 2009 June 2008
TOTAL SALES 15,255 20,604
OVERSEAS SALES 4,800 12,703
DOMESTIC SALES 10,455 7,901 

Unlisted Renault Samsung is the South Korean unit of French
auto maker Renault SA (RENA.PA), which in 2000 took a majority
stake in the former Samsung Group carmaking unit.
(Reporting by Shin Jieun in Seoul; Editing by Ken Wills)


----------



## kyenan

GM Daewoo shows signs of distress
By: Glenn Brooks, Tuesday, June 30, 2009, AutomotiveWorld.com 

While clashes between striking Ssangyong workers and riot police have been making the headlines in South Korea, a less visible but potentially far bigger crisis is brewing for another, far larger local OEM. GM Daewoo, one of the cornerstones of production and product development for New General Motors (GM), is showing increasing signs of major distress as sales and exports plummet.

So just how bad are things for GM Daewoo? It has been a tough 2009 for the company as exports of rebadged cars for other GM divisions to markets in Europe and North America slowed dramatically from Q1. Then, at the end of April came news from its main creditor, Korea Development Bank, that it needed to carefully consider a request for Won 1tr (US$780m) in debt refinancing and new funding. GM Daewoo is still waiting for an answer on that one. 

Meanwhile, as cashflow continues to worsen due to lost exports, sales of new Daewoo cars and light commercials have collapsed. In Russia, one of the few overseas markets for the Daewoo brand, vehicle sales were down by 58% in May. In South Korea, by contrast, vehicle sales rose by 21% year-on-year for the same month but Daewoo’s car range suffered a 36% fall. Moreover, not one of the firm’s cars made it into the top ten best sellers’ list, particularly worrying when its newest product - the Lacetti Premiere sedan - is only months old. The firm’s cheapest car, the Matiz, was outsold even by Hyundai’s pricey Genesis. As for registrations of Daewoo’s once popular microvans and mini-pick-ups, these plunged by 88% in May in an LCV market down by only 4% year-on-year.

The problem for Daewoo is an image that has been badly damaged by the constant reports in the South Korea media of its financial travails. The GM-controlled company has never had pockets as deep as those of Hyundai Motor (HMC) and for nearly six months now, HMC has been squeezing its smaller rival in every segment of the domestic market. Hyundai and Kia had total sales of 303,650 cars in the first five months of 2009, giving them a combined market share of 76%, down only slightly on numbers for the January-May 2008 period (311,932). Daewoo, by contrast, managed only 31,250 new car registrations in the first five months of this year, a 39.4% fall. Adding insult to injury, Renault-Samsung has now pushed ahead of Daewoo to become the local market’s number three brand. 

A weak balance sheet means GM Daewoo cannot afford to match the incentives that HMC and Renault Samsung are using to attract buyers back into showrooms at home. Relying on exports to improve cashflow looks increasingly tricky, too, with the strengthening Won as unwelcome a development as the recent statement by GM India, a major client, that it has begun to phase out imports of CKD kits. The problems do seem to be mounting up for GM Daewoo, with seemingly little it can do to solve them.

Published on Tuesday, June 30, 2009

http://www.automotiveworld.com/news/oems-and-markets/77286-gm-daewoo-shows-signs-of-distress


----------



## kyenan

source: http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/business/2009/07/05/65/0502000000AEN20090705000500320F.HTML



> 2009/07/05 09:50 KST
> 
> Auto sales in S. Korea to grow 4.1 pct in H2
> 
> SEOUL, July 5 (Yonhap) -- Auto sales in South Korea are expected to grow 4.1 percent in the second-half of this year, aided by the government's stimulus packages and some encouraging signs that the economy is stabilizing, a report said Sunday.
> 
> The Korea Automotive Research Institute, a research unit of Hyundai Motor Co., predicted domestic auto sales to total 590,000 units in the July-December period, compared with some 567,000 units sold in the same period last year.
> 
> "Domestic auto sales may recover in the second half, helped by the government's support packages and introductions of new models," the institute said in a report.
> 
> Auto exports in the second half are likely to fall 8.3 percent from a year ago however to 1.15 million units, as the global economic slump continues to dampen demand, it said.
> 
> In the first six months of this year, South Korean automakers sold 2.4 million units at home and overseas, down 15.1 percent from a year ago.
> 
> Domestic sales rose 0.2 percent to 616,008 units, while exports dropped 19.4 percent to 1.78 million units, according to data released by the nation's five carmakers.
> 
> Meanwhile, Hyundai and its affiliate Kia Motors Corp. saw their combined overseas production rise 8.9 percent to a record 823,005 units in the first-quarter of this year.
> 
> Hyundai and Kia have aggressively pushed to build overseas plants to avoid labor strikes at home and losses from currency fluctuations.
> 
> Hyundai has plants in the United States, China, India, Turkey and the Czech Republic. Kia has plants in China and Slovakia.
> 
> (END)


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://www.businessweek.com/globalbiz/content/jul2009/gb2009076_342788.htm


> Korea July 6, 2009, 10:33AM EST
> 
> GM's Korea Problem
> 
> The automaker's Korean subsidiary, GM Daewoo, is losing money and facing a liquidity crisis. But it's too important to GM's future to jettison By Moon Ihlwan
> 
> Even as Asia remains a bright spot for General Motors, its Korean subsidiary looks more like the hapless parent company than GM's fast-growing Chinese operations. GM Daewoo Auto & Technology lost $702 million in 2008, and this year its sales are off by nearly half, to 261,000 vehicles in the first six months. Now the Korean unit says it's on the cusp of a critical liquidity crunch. "Things look ugly at GM Daewoo," says Stephen Ahn, head of research at brokerage LIG Investment & Securities in Seoul.
> 
> GM Daewoo's woes stem largely from its close ties to the rest of the global auto giant. The unit made about 900,000 cars and shipped kits for an additional 1 million vehicles for assembly at factories in other countries last year, accounting for about a quarter of all GM auto sales worldwide. But some 90% of those cars are branded as Chevrolets, Buicks, and other GM nameplates that have seen sales plummet.
> 
> Given the losses, why doesn't Detroit just jettison the unit? GM Daewoo is too important to the future of bankrupt GM. The unit is a key developer of small cars for GM's global lineup, it's a vital source for engineering and parts for the China operation, and it makes a new Chevy compact that is set to face off with the Toyota Corolla and the Honda Civic. "GM Daewoo will play a more important role in the new GM's global business strategy," says Michael A. Grimaldi, president of the Korean operation.
> 
> Korean carmakers want to stay ahead of China
> 
> That has left GM Daewoo scrambling to strengthen its finances. In December it had total debts of $6.8 billion. Since February, when it exhausted $2 billion in credit lines, the carmaker has sought new loans from the Korea Development Bank. The government-run lender arranged GM's takeover of bankrupt Daewoo Motor in 2002 and still holds a 28% stake. In May the KDB let GM Daewoo defer $500 million in payments. Before handing over more cash, though, the bank wants GM to commit to maintaining a big presence in Korea—something GM can't easily do until Washington approves its restructuring plan.
> 
> Seoul wants a guarantee because it's worried about Korea's position in the auto world. The country now offers a good compromise between high-cost, high-quality Japanese automakers and the low-cost Chinese auto industry, whose automakers have a reputation for building shoddy vehicles. But that advantage "could end in just a few years as China catches up," frets Lee Hang Koo, an analyst at the Korea Institute for Industrial Economics & Trade, a government-funded think tank.
> 
> The KDB is also seeking collateral, such as more shares in GM Daewoo. The KDB says GM has balked at that, though the automaker declines to comment. Another debt-stricken Korean carmaker, Ssangyong Motor (controlled by China's Shanghai Automotive Industry), sought court receivership in February after the KDB refused to shore it up. Bailing out GM Daewoo without getting something in return could raise cries of unequal treatment.
> 
> Still, given the importance of GM Daewoo to both GM and the Korean economy, some kind of deal is likely. GM needs the Koreans' design chops, and Seoul doesn't want to lose the tens of thousands of jobs provided by GM and its hundreds of suppliers. "Something will be worked out eventually," says Suh Sung Moon, an auto analyst at brokerage Korea Investment & Securities in Seoul. "Neither the U.S. nor Korea can afford to let it go."
> 
> Moon is BusinessWeek's Seoul bureau chief.


----------



## kyenan

source: http://www.reuters.com/article/GCA-GreenBusiness/idUSTRE5670CF20090708



> Hyundai Motor launches its first hybrid in South Korea
> 
> Tue Jul 7, 2009 10:29pm EDT
> 
> SEOUL (Reuters) - Hyundai Motor Co, South Korea's top carmaker, on Wednesday launched its first hybrid car in the domestic market to satisfy a growing appetite for fuel-saving vehicles and to improve the image of the company's technology.
> 
> Hyundai, the world's No.5 carmaker along with affiliate Kia Motors Corp, started selling the Elantra LPI, a hybrid model of its popular compact sedan that uses liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) and lithium ion polymer batteries.
> 
> "The LPI will show Hyundai has hybrid technology and help improve its image," said Kang Sang-min, an auto analyst at Tong Yang Securities.
> 
> The hybrid arrived at showrooms amid worries Hyundai could lose out if such cars gained in popularity in the United States, with Toyota Motors Corp and Honda Motor Co pushing the technology into the mainstream with low-priced gasoline-electric models.
> 
> Hyundai is due to launch its first gasoline-electric hybrid, a version of the flagship Sonata in the latter half of 2010.
> 
> The Elantra LPI can travel 17.8 kilometers on one liter of LPG or 38.5 kilometers for the price of one liter of gasoline in South Korea, Hyundai said.
> 
> The hybrid emits 99 grams of carbon dioxide per kilometer, meeting California's Super Ultra Low Emission Vehicle standard, the company added.
> 
> Hyundai aims to sell 7,500 units of the hybrid this year in South Korea and to double the sales volume in 2010. It does not have immediate plans for exports.
> 
> Hyundai, which spent 250.8 billion won ($197.7 million) developing the car over more than 3- years, will sell the car for between 20.5 million and 23.2 million won.
> 
> ($1=1268.7 Won)
> 
> (Reporting by Cheon Jong-woo; Editing by Chris Lewis)
> 
> © Thomson Reuters 2009 All rights reserved


----------



## kyenan

source: http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601101&sid=aF2dEDB.q3uA



> Hyundai Shies Away From Challenging Prius With Hybrid (Update3)
> 
> By Seonjin Cha
> 
> July 8 (Bloomberg) -- Hyundai Motor Co.’s first hybrid car, twelve years behind Toyota Motor Corp.’s Prius, won’t pose a threat to the world’s best-selling hybrid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyundai’s Elantra hybrid, which goes on sale today, will use liquefied petroleum gas and be sold only in South Korea. For overseas markets, Seoul-based Hyundai is developing gasoline-electric hybrids, the same combination used by the Prius, with the aiming of beginning sales next year.
> 
> “The LPG-hybrid isn’t a global model,” said Lee Hang Koo, a research fellow at Korea Institute for Industrial Economics & Trade said. “The real battle will come when Hyundai releases a full gasoline-electric hybrid model.”
> 
> South Korea’s biggest automaker has added a hybrid model and a luxury sedan as it seeks to lock in gains made amid the global recession, the collapse of General Motors Corp. and a weaker won. The automaker has won U.S. market share and boosted sales in emerging markets on demand for its fuel-efficient cars. A renewed GM and a strengthening won threaten to undo its advantages.
> 
> “Hyundai is enjoying the time of its life, with higher market share and the weaker won, but this could be as good as it gets,” said Eom Giyo, who manages about $158 million worth of equities at Woori Asset Management Co. in Seoul, including Hyundai stock. “It needs a new breakthrough to push on from here.”
> 
> No Exports
> 
> Hyundai has no immediate plans to export LPG Elantras, Lee Ki Sang, the senior vice president of Hyundai’s hybrid development team, told reporters in Seoul on July 2. Many of the company’s markets lack infrastructure for cars that use LPG. Instead, the carmaker intends to release a gasoline-electric Sonata midsize sedan in markets including the U.S. next year, followed by plug-in and fuel-cell vehicles in 2012.
> 
> “We were late at the starting point, but we’ve secured our own technologies,” Lee said. “We’ll catch up with Toyota’s full-hybrid model next year.”
> 
> Hyundai aims to sell 7,500 LPG Elantras by the end of this year and 15,000 more in 2010, it said in a statement today. The car will sell for between 20.5 million won ($16,000) and 23.2 million won after some tax breaks, it added.
> 
> The new Elantra can travel 17.8 kilometers on a liter of LPG or 38.5 kilometers for the price of 1 liter of gasoline, according to Hyundai. The car emits 99 gram of carbon dioxide per kilometer, making it the world’s first vehicle to meet California’s Super Ultra Low Emission Vehicle standard, the company added.
> 
> Hyundai rose 2.8 percent to close at 78,200 won in Seoul trading. The stock has gained 98 percent this year compared with the benchmark Kospi index’s 27 percent increase.
> 
> Toyota’s Ambition
> 
> Toyota, which has sold more than 1.25 million Prius cars since the model’s debut in 1997, began selling the third- generation version in May. The vehicle boasts a fuel economy of 38 kilometers per liter. The carmaker aims to sell 1 million hybrids annually in the 2010s and to offer hybrid versions of all of its vehicles in the 2020s. Honda Motor Co., the world’s No. 2 hybrid maker, intends to sell 500,000 hybrids next year.
> 
> The development of hybrids is more about image than profits at present, according to Lee Jin Sik, a Seoul-based analyst at consulting firm CSM Worldwide. CSM expects global sales of hybrids, plug-ins and fuel-cell vehicles to total about 2 million by 2015, less than 3 percent of the overall market.
> 
> “Hybrids, for now, are accessories to shape an eco- friendly image,” Lee said. “Money is coming from selling gasoline and diesel cars, so it’s more important to improve fuel-efficiency in conventional cars to boost sales.”
> 
> U.S. Sales
> 
> Hyundai’s sales in the U.S., its biggest overseas market, dropped 11 percent in the first half of the year. By comparison, Toyota sales plunged 38 percent, Honda’s slid 34 percent and the overall market slumped 35 percent.
> 
> Hyundai has won U.S. sales with higher incentives, increased advertising and a pledge to take back vehicles from customers who can’t make payments because they’ve lost a job. The won’s 18 percent decline over the past 12 months is helping the company pay for incentives in the U.S. without cutting profits. The currency has appreciated 4.3 percent in the past three months.
> 
> The carmaker overtook Toyota brand vehicles in a new- vehicle quality survey by J.D. Power & Associates last month. It ranked fourth overall, only trailing three luxury brands -- Toyota’s Lexus, Porsche SE and GM’s Cadillac.
> 
> “Hyundai has been doing many things right and it’s seeing the fruits now,” said In Jong Ik, the head of equity at Yurie Asset Management Inc., who oversees $564 million worth of equity assets in Seoul, including shares of the carmaker.
> 
> Hybrids may be the exception, as the carmaker trails Toyota and other Japanese rivals by three or four years, according to Kim Pil Soo, an automotive engineering professor at Daelim College in South Korea.
> 
> “It’s narrowing the gap pretty quickly, but there is a long way to go,” he added.
> 
> To contact the reporters on this story: Seonjin Cha in Seoul at [email protected]
> 
> Last Updated: July 8, 2009 03:01 EDT


----------



## kyenan

source: http://www.carwale.com/blog/new-arr...unches-i20-with-diesel-bigger-petrol-engines/



> Hyundai Launches i20 with Diesel, Bigger Petrol Engines
> 
> July 7, 2009 – 7:30 pm by Charles Pennefather
> 
> Hyundai Motors India Limited are nothing if not committed to the Indian market. In just over ten years, they’ve come a long way, from a brand that no one had heard of to the second-biggest player in the market. They’re particularly good at making small cars, but the i20 is the ‘big’ hatchback in their portfolio. HMIL has now given their customers more choice with a 90bhp diesel and a 100bhp petrol, both displacing 1.4 litres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The diesel is the car that everyone’s been waiting for, since the 1.2-litre Kappa had adequate power, but it was just that – adequate. What’s more surprising – and has us really very pleased – is the 1.4-litre petrol with the automatic gearbox. For a nation that spends most of its time crawling around in traffic jams, we have surprisingly not taken to the convenience of an auto ‘box. The diesel is priced from Rs 6.1 to 7.2 lakh and the 1.4l petrol is priced from Rs 7.31 to 7.72 lakh, which is almost Verna territory. Does the car justify the price tag? We can’t wait to find out when we drive one. Keep an eye on our roadtests section.


----------



## kyenan

source: http://www.topnews.in/hyundai-launches-diesel-automatic-variants-i20-2186718



> Hyundai launches diesel & automatic variants of i20
> 
> Submitted by Devang Murthy on Tue, 07/07/2009 - 19:28.
> 
> Korean auto maker Hyundai Motors India Ltd (HMIL) on Tuesday launched a diesel and 1.4-litre petrol automatic variants of its premium hatchback, the i20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commenting over the launch, H S Lheem, MD, HMIL said: "The launch of 'i20' diesel is a proud moment for us especially after the immense success of i20 both in Indian and overseas market. Both the variants, while offering the much needed fuel-economy to our customers, will also provide superior technology and best-in-class performance."
> 
> The diesel and automatic versions of its premium hatchback the i20 priced at Rs 6,19,800 lakh and Rs 7,31,130 lakh (ex-showroom) Delhi.
> 
> However the prices of the diesel version are introductory.
> 
> Lheem further said that the i20 diesel and the petrol will be available in three different variants starting with Magna, Asta and the Asta Option which comes with a panoramic sunroof. The i20 Automatic will be sold in two variants namely the Asta and the Asta Option.
> 
> The base model of i20 was launched by the company in December 2008.
> 
> The company so far has been able to sell over 72,000 units in the domestic market.
> 
> Apart from this, the company also announced that it plans to export seven lakh units of its vehicles in 2009 along with exporting its premium hatchback, the i20, to Australia and New Zealand.
> 
> Speaking with the media persons, Arvind Saxena, HMIL Senior Vice-President (Sales & Marketing) said: "We plan to export seven lakh units this year but it will all depend on how the market conditions are."


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://www.autoblog.com/2009/07/07/report-hyundai-planning-blue-will-based-sporty-plug-in-hybrid-b/



> REPORT: Hyundai planning Blue-Will based sporty plug-in hybrid by 2012
> 
> by Jeremy Korzeniewski on Jul 7th 2009 at 8:59AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyundai Blue-Will Concept – Click above for high-res image gallery
> 
> Hyundai's first-ever hybrid automobile for the U.S. market will be based on the redesigned 2011 Sonata midsize sedan, but it certainly isn't the only fuel-saver the Korean automaker has in store. According to Automotive News, Yang Woong-chul, president of R&D for Hyundai-Kia Motors, has reiterated his company's plans to aggressively (if belatedly) enter the increasingly crowded hybrid market.
> 
> To that end, Hyundai plans to launch a new sporty plug-in electric car based on the striking Blue-Will concept from Seoul Motor Show earlier this year. Powered by a 1.6-liter gasoline direct-injected powerplant and 100kw electric motor mated up with a continuously variable transmission, the Blue-Will reportedly has a range of 38 miles in EV mode and an overall rating of 55 mpg when the gas engine is in operation.
> 
> Expect a similar drivetrain for the production car when it hits the market in 2012 to go up against the upcoming Chevrolet Volt and the plug-in version of Toyota's standard-bearing Prius hybrid. So far, there's no word on expected pricing for the PHEV, but Hyundai says the goal is to 'show its technology and improve its image,' not to make money. Consider our interest piqued.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13746_7-10280045-48.html



> July 9, 2009 5:00 AM PDT
> Hyundai plans sporty plug-in for U.S. by 2012
> by Automotive News (Credit: Automotive News)
> 
> LOS ANGELES--Hyundai plans to have a plug-in hybrid on sale in U.S. by late 2012.
> 
> Yang Woong-chul, research and development president of Hyundai-Kia Motors, says the new hybrid-only vehicle will be based on the Blue-Will concept shown at the Seoul Motor Show in April.
> 
> "We're going after Prius and the Volt with the plug-in," he said.
> 
> Blue-Will is an aggressive-looking four-door sports car powered by a 1.6-liter gasoline engine and a 100-kilowatt electric motor that together make 152 horsepower. The engine is mated to a continuously variable transmission. The lithium ion batteries will be supplied by LG Chem, of South Korea.
> 
> The concept has a wheelbase of 106.3 inches and is 169.3 inches long. According to Hyundai, the Blue-Will will get an estimated 50 mpg to 55 mpg in the hybrid-electric mode. It can travel about 38 miles in electric-only mode.
> 
> "We want to be the leader in fuel economy and alternative fuels," Yang said. "We want to show our technology and improve our image, not necessarily make money on hybrids.
> 
> "We want to get people to drive our cars. We need to get people to the dealerships."
> 
> Yang did not have any production numbers for the plug-in hybrid. He said Kia is not scheduled to get the vehicle.
> 
> Next year Hyundai will introduce its first hybrid in the United States when the mid-sized Sonata sedan is redesigned for the 2011 model year.
> 
> (Source: Automotive News)


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://www.carandsuv.co.nz/news/8900/kia-grabs-bigger-share-of-nz-market



> Kia grabs bigger share of NZ market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kia is continuing to increase its share of the new passenger car market in New Zealand, grabbing almost 5% of the market during June the best result ever for the Korean manufacturer.
> 
> Last month Kia saw an 18% rise in sales over April, with the 207 new car registrations making it the second best sales month for Kia this year.
> 
> Kia's sales are continuing to rise at a faster pace than most other manufacturers, leading to a greater share of the market, reaching 4.9% in June. Kia is close to breaking 4% for the year to date, up from just below 3% at the beginning of 2009.
> 
> Surprisingly, it was one of Kia’s older models that provided the shot in the arm – the Rio 5-door hatchback and 4-door sedan grabbed more than a third of all Kia sales last month. Other strong sellers were the all-new Cerato 2-litre sedan, all-wheel-drive Sportage and the 4WD Sorento.
> 
> Todd McDonald, General Manager for Kia Motors New Zealand, says the sales performance through 2009 is based on the strong line-up of fuel efficient cars and SUVs that are perfectly in tune with the times, backed by a motivated and resourceful dealer network. “Kia Motors has been able to read the trends and develop vehicles that have great appeal to consumers in these tough times,” he adds. “With our new models Kia is proving that you don’t have to sacrifice anything in terms of luxuries, style and performance to own a car that delivers lower running costs and more consumer protection with our 5-year/100,000 kilometre factory warranty programme.”
> 
> Kia Motors is at the beginning of a complete overhaul of its entire model range, which started with the introduction of the Soul compact crossover and Cerato sedan in April. Three other new or updated Kia models are due to go on sale in New Zealand by the end of the year.


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://blogs.automobilemag.com/6557673/green/kias-big-fuel-cell-plans/index.html



> Kia's Big Fuel Cell Plans
> 
> Posted July 8 2009 09:12 AM by Joe DeMatio
> 
> A quick drive in a Kia Borrego gives us a read on Hyundai-Kia's fuel-cell development.
> 
> The 2004 Hyundai Tucson Fuel Cell Electric Vehicle (FCEV) prototype sitting in the lobby of the Hyundai-Kia Eco-Technology Research Institute, a glassy modern edifice nestled in the verdant hills of the Mabuk District, Gyoung-Gi Province, near Yong-In City, is a very telling vehicle. The body of the blue crossover is elevated above the chassis, exposing the powertrain, and the entire engine compartment is taken up by the huge fuel cell stack and its related components. Together, they are about the size of one of those big photocopiers you see at Kinko’s, and they give the vehicle a highly unfavorable weight distribution of about 65 percent front, 35 percent rear.
> 
> Our guide walks a few yards further and points out another FCEV chassis, this one with a fuel cell stack in the center of the chassis that’s not much bigger than a flat-screen TV that’s been tipped on its back. This is how far Hyundai-Kia’s fuel-cell development has come over the past five years. The Korean automotive conglomerate’s FCEVs aren’t ready for prime time yet, but our tour of the Eco-Technology Research Institute made it clear that H-K is probably as far along in this field as any automaker this side of the Honda Motor Company.
> 
> The company has already developed a couple of generations of fuel-cell powertrains for municipal busses, and the motors and hydrogen storage tanks for those applications have shrunk dramatically in recent years. Advances in materials and assembly techniques for the “cells,” which are essentially flat pieces of stamped stainless steel about the size of a license plate, have reduced production costs considerably, as well, to about one-tenth what they were only two years ago. (A typical fuel cell stack might have some 400 cells.)
> 
> Hyundai-Kia expects to enter small-scale production of FCEVs by 2012, when it says about 9000 vehicles will be sold in the United States, mostly to municipalities (by all manufacturers of FCEVs). By 2015, it thinks about 48,000 FCEVs will be sold annually in the States, a number that could leap to 280,000 by 2018. By 2025, Hyundai-Kia projects that nearly a million FCEVs will be sold, and that more than 5 million will have been sold by then. Before that, though, Kia will sell a hybrid version of its upcoming new Optima, with a hybrid powertrain of its own design.
> 
> Whether Kia (and Hyundai) will be able to find many takers for FCEVs in the States is something we’ll find out over the next decade, but the automakers seem very bullish on the prospect of FCEVs for the South Korean home market, where nearly half the population lives in the very condensed Seoul metropolitan area and where nearly all of their energy sources currently are imported. They claim that only 100 hydrogen-refueling stations would be needed to serve that population.
> 
> For now, we got a very brief drive in a Kia Borrego SUV equipped with a prototype hydrogen fuel cell powertrain, one that Kia brags will allow an owner to drive all the way from San Francisco to Los Angeles without a charge. The vehicle was very quiet inside and had great off-the-line acceleration from its electric motor, which produces about 160 hp. We’ve driven FCEVs before, of course, so we’re well aware of their drivability. The million-dollar question is, when will FCEVs displace hybrids as the green car du jour?


----------



## kyenan

source: http://www.motortrader.com/industry...154-motor-trader-awards-2009-the-winners.html



> Motor Trader Awards 2009: the winners
> Friday, 10 July 2009
> 
> Kia Motors (UK) and Sytner Group were among the triumphant winners at the Motor Trader Industry Awards 2009 the "Oscars" of the motor trade held in the Grosvenor House Hotel, Park Lane, London on 8 July.
> 
> Sytner Group did the double, winning Dealer Group of the Year and Website of the Year while Kia Motors (UK) won the Car Franchise of the Year.
> 
> While Robert Forrester (pictured) picked up the Outstanding Achievement Award for his work guiding the successful launch and growth of Vertu Motors.
> 
> The Motor Trader Industry Awards, now in their 19th year, acknowledge and reward the best performers in the motor industry, those companies and individuals who excelled in the toughest trading environment in living memory.
> 
> Pictures from the night can be viewed here.
> 
> The full list of award winners and highly commended are listed here:
> 
> *Motor Trade Business Management Award*
> Sponsored by ASE incorporating Trevor Jones
> WINNER: Julie Oliver, Mitchell North West
> 
> *Most Improved Business Award*
> Sponsored by NIG
> WINNER: L&L Automotive Mercedes-Benz Hertfordshire
> 
> *Customer Care Award*
> Sponsored by Car Care Plan
> WINNER: Ken Jervis (Kia) (Stoke-on-Trent)
> 
> *Aftermarket Innovation Award*
> Sponsored by Mobil 1
> WINNER: Ken Jervis (Kia) (Stoke-on-Trent)
> 
> *Marketing Award*
> Sponsored by AutoTrader.co.uk
> WINNER: The Car Shop (Northampton)
> 
> *Website of the Year Award*
> Sponsored by Motors.co.uk
> WINNER: Sytner Group Ltd (Leicester)
> Highly commended: Clive Sutton, Holden Group
> 
> *Product of her Year Award*
> Sponsored by Motor Trader
> WINNER: Castrol Professional - Red Carpet Training
> Highly commended: Motor Codes
> 
> *Used Car Retailer of the Year*
> Sponsored by Aviva Driveaway Insurance
> WINNER: Thame Service Station (Oxfordshire)
> Highly commended: TC Harrison (Derby)
> 
> *Bodyshop of the Year*
> Sponsored by Britannia Accident Assist
> WINNER: AJC Wilson Bodyshop (Essex)
> 
> *Garage of the Year Award*
> Sponsored by Motor Codes
> WINNER: Academy Group (Manchester)
> 
> *Car Franchise Of the Year Award*
> Sponsored by Mondial Assistance
> WINNER: Kia Motors (UK)
> 
> *Service Adviser of the Year Award*
> Sponsored by Castrol Professional
> WINNER: Michael Allison, Sinclair Volkswagen
> Highly commended: Jazz Mann, Chiswick Honda (London)
> 
> *Sales Team of the Year Award*
> Sponsored by MAPFRE Abraxas
> WINNER: L & L Automotive Mercedes-Benz Hertfordshire
> 
> *Sales Manager of the Year Award*
> Sponsored by Dealerweb
> WINNER: Gareth Lloyd Sinclair Volkswagen
> 
> *Dealer Principal of the Year*
> Sponsored by eBay Motors Pro
> WINNER: Amarjit Shokar Romford Mazda (Romford)
> 
> *Franchised Dealership of the Year Award*
> Sponsored by Experian
> WINNER: Now Kingston (Middlesex)
> 
> *Dealer Group of the Year Award*
> Sponsored by HPI Finance Gateway
> WINNER: Sytner Group
> 
> *Outstanding Achievement Award*
> Sponsored by Aviva
> WINNER: Robert Forrester (Vertu Motors)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
source: http://www.fleetdirectory.co.uk/fle...rader-names-kia-as-car-franchise-of-the-year/



> Motor Trader names Kia as Car Franchise of the year
> 
> Leading industry publication, Motor Trader, has named Kia Motors its Car Franchise of the Year at their annual award ceremony in London.
> 
> The past couple of years has seen a remarkable rise in the Korean carmakers stock amongst the automotive industry and the car buying public, thanks in part to exciting new product ranges - such as the Cee’d and the Soul, sensible prices, strong manufacturer backed warranties, and an increase in the number of dealerships throughout the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motor Trader Editor Curtis Hutchinson said at the ceremony at London’s Grosvenor House Hotel: “Judging Motor Trader’s Car Franchise of the Year Award was particularly tough this year as all three shortlisted brands had excelled against the odds in 2008.
> 
> “The panel of judges reached a unanimous decision based on the remarkable turnaround led by Paul Philpott which has seen the brand improve sales and increase dealer profitability in one of the toughest years in the UK motor trade.
> 
> The award citation commented: “Kia has come a long way since the carmaker took over the distribution of its cars in 2002. Last year saw the brand grow sales by 6.65 per cent in a market which fell by 11 per cent. A remarkable achievement for a brand in a declining market.
> 
> “Sales in 2008 were achieved on the back of retail demand for its growing range of products which now include the European designed and built cee’d range which comes with an industry-leading seven year warranty package.
> 
> “The Motor Trader Awards judges were impressed by the turnaround staged at the company which they traced to the appointment of Paul Philpott as managing director in February 2007. His leadership skills, honed as commercial director of Toyota, and an influx of desirable new products were singled out by the judges as the catalyst for the brand’s turnaround. Philpott has subsequently been promoted to the top position of Chief Operating Officer at Kia Motors Europe.
> 
> “With the brand no longer in the fast churn rental business its market share is approaching the two per cent mark, the network was profitable in 2008 and its standing amongst retailers in the Retail Motor Industry Federation’s National Franchised Dealer Association Satisfaction Survey has leapt from 30 to joint number seven,” it continued.
> 
> Kia Motors (UK) Ltd., Managing Director Paul Philpott said: “We are absolutely delighted to receive this recognition for our effort to develop our partnership with our dealer network, to build our brand strength and to deliver growth during a very difficult period.
> 
> “A huge amount of effort and dedication has gone into this performance from every member of the Kia team and we have been magnificently supported by our colleagues in the network who have grasped the opportunity to build their success with ours. It is particularly gratifying to receive this recognition from Motor Trader on top of the awards from Autocar and AM – it is the icing on the cake!” he added.
> 
> Author: Richard Lawton, July 9, 2009
> Filed under: Fleet news, Kia


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/...n-of-kia-nr-3-expected-at-frankfurt-show.html



> Production version of Kia Nr. 3 expected at Frankfurt Show
> Posted : Wed, 08 Jul 2009 03:11:50 GMT
> Author : DPA
> Category : Cars (General)
> News Alerts by Email ( click here )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankfurt - The South Korean manufacturer Kia will present at the Frankfurt Motor Show in September this year several world debuts including a production version of the Kia Nr. 3 minicar first unveiled as a concept at the Geneva show earlier this year. But according to Germany's auto-motor-sport magazine Kia is unlikely to present a vehicle with the spectacular glass roof shown in Geneva. Apart from that the Kia Nr. 3, competing in the small car market against the VW Polo and Ford Fiesta, will closely resemble the concept study.
> 
> The Nr.3 was designed by Kia's European styling team with the glass roof featuring an unusual diagonal supporting bar. A facelift of the Kia Ceed five-door and the Kia Ceed SW is expected to make its world debut with a makeover to the front and rear. Several interior modifications are also in the pipeline.
> 
> The new Kia Sorento SUV has been modified with more dynamic lines. Based on the platform of the Hyundai Santa Fe, the new Sorento is some 9.5 cm longer. The 2.2-litre turbo diesel has an output of 197 hp and the 2.4-litre petrol version 174 hp. A special feature is a third row of seats that can be lowered into the vehicle floor.
> 
> The Frankfurt Show is scheduled for September 17 to 27.


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://www.autoblog.com/2009/07/08/hyundai-ceo-krafcik-on-pending-veloster-production-car-think-o/



> Hyundai CEO Krafcik on production Veloster: "Think of it like a four-passenger Honda CRX"
> by Jeremy Korzeniewski on Jul 8th 2009 at 8:00PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007 Hyundai Veloster concept
> 
> Last February, we revealed that a production version of the Hyundai Veloster was in the works and would likely hit the market as a late 2011 or 2012 model. At the time, we were hoping for a modern reincarnation of the classic Honda CRX, and it seems like Hyundai may be answering our calls.
> 
> Speaking to Inside Line, Hyundai of America's President and CEO John Krafcik says the new machine will look 70% to 80% like the Veloster concept that we saw firsthand at the LA Auto Show in 2007, and it will feature some sort of unique styling element. Says Krafcik, "It might be doors or a unique roof or something with the hatch. But it won't be like anything out there before in the small car segment."
> 
> Krafcik goes on to say the car will be significantly smaller than the firm's own Genesis Coupe (not to mention the Kia Forte) and it will be powered by a 1.6-liter four-banger fortified with direct injection that will offer up 140 horsepower while returning over 40 miles per gallon.
> 
> "Think of it like a four-passenger Honda CRX. It'll be a little car you can take out and wring its neck and still get good mileage," he said. "Fun and economical, with a great power-to-weight ratio." Sounds like a winner. All that's left to figure out is the car's name, which may or may not end up being either Veloster or Tiburon.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: http://www.autoblog.com/2009/02/11/coupe-scoop-scoupe-hyundais-veloster-concept-headed-for-pr/



> Coupe Scoop (Scoupe?) - Hyundai's Veloster concept headed for production... and America!
> by Chris Paukert on Feb 11th 2009 at 9:56AM
> 
> Back at the 2007 Seoul Motor Show, Hyundai somewhat quietly unveiled a slick little coupe concept dubbed Veloster. The chunky, funky two-door then proceeded to make the rounds that show season, including stateside debut at the Los Angeles Auto Show.
> 
> Thanks in part to good feedback, there was considerable speculation in 2007 that the front-drive showcar was being considered for production as a possible Scion tC fighter. In the intervening years since those rumors surfaced, however, Hyundai has gone on to roll out both concept and production versions of the Genesis Coupe, a development that seemingly extinguishing the Veloster's star. But all is not so – we have just learned from well-placed sources within Hyundai that the coupe (also known as the HND-3) has been given the green light. Furthermore, the car will not only reach production, it will find its way into U.S. dealerships, likely as a 2011 or 2012 model.
> 
> We expect the Veloster to keep its front-drive, two-plus-two layout, and it would make sense for the car to generate less power than the more performance-oriented 2.0T Genesis Coupe – a car that has 210 horsepower and 223 pound-feet of torque. The Veloster showcar was powered by Hyundai's 2.0-liter inline-four, and the production car figures to do the same. For reference, the corporate powerplant makes 141 hp in the new Elantra Touring, although a few more ponies would likely find its way into the barn for the sportier Veloster. If the Korean automaker can keep the concept's tidy packaging (it's nearly 21 inches shorter than the Genesis Coupe), performance should still be quite sprightly while returning attractive fuel-economy figures.
> 
> Interestingly, this news may also help explain why Hyundai chose to pass over branding the Genesis Coupe as a Tiburon. The Veloster's production name has reportedly not yet been decided upon, and as the shark moniker still has some brand equity – and the model itself has always been configured as a front-drive and four-cylinder – it's possible that the name could live on with this new model.
> 
> With the Genesis Coupe, Hyundai appears to have given disenfranchised import performance enthusiasts something of a successor to now-legendary rear-drive performance cars like the Nissan 240SX (Silvia) and the Toyota Corolla GT-S (AE86). Could the Velostar be Korea's answer to a latter-day Honda CRX? Cross your fingers...


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2009/06/future-hyundai-product-lineup-leaked.html



> Future Hyundai Product Lineup Leaked
> Five new models expected in next two years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyundai is planning to release five new models between now and 2012, according to a company info obtained by Autoweek.nl. Three of the five models are expected to make their way to North America.
> 
> The first model is the next generation Tucson, which will be based on the ix-ONIC concept that debuted at the Geneva Auto Show last March. It is expected to use a new turbocharged 1.6-liter four-cylinder engine and make 140hp. We captured a few spy photos (like the one above) of the new Tucson testing in California.
> 
> After the Tucson, will come two MPV versions of the i20 and i30, for sale in Europe and Asia.
> 
> In 2011, Hyundai is then expected to reveal the new Sonata (also known as the i40 in some markets). As well as a sedan, Hyundai is reportedly readying a wagon version of the car.
> 
> The final product will emerge at the end of 2011 and will be the “replacement” for the Tiburon. In fact, it won’t be much like a Tiburon at all and will actually be considerably smaller. Based on the Veloster concept, the car will feature a unique layout with two passenger doors but just one driver’s door and will be a hatchback. Power will come from either a 140hp turbocharged 1.6-lite four-cylinder or a 172hp 2.0-liter four-cylinder.


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2009/07/2010-hyundai-sonata-spied-testing-in-dubai.html <--click on the link for more photos of the car. 



> 2011 Hyundai Sonata Spied Testing in Dubai
> By Colum Wood, Wednesday July 8 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to a few careless Hyundai employees who left their test mule sitting around unattended in Dubai, we have these photos of what is reportedly the 2011 Sonata. Taken by Autoblog reader Sammy_R-Gti while on vacation in Dubai this is easily our best look yet at a vehicle that, given Hyundai’s recent successes, is sure to be a serious competitor in the mid-sized sedan segment.
> 
> From the side and rear the car look more like a Chevy Malibu although there are hints of the Lexus ES350. The front, however, is much more dramatic than either of those vehicles and even resembles a Mercedes. It also appears as though the car will get a more distinguishable three-bar front grille, like the one found on the Genesis sedan.


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://www.autonews.com/article/20090713/ANA03/307139990/1216



> Hyundai: High-mpg, high-tech
> 
> Kathy Jackson
> Automotive News
> July 13, 2009 - 12:01 am ET
> 
> Hyundai has a twofold goal: Become the fuel economy leader in the United States by 2015 and show technological prowess.
> 
> On the schedule for the next three years are smaller engines, direct-injection gasoline engines, hybrids, plug-in hybrids and fuel cell technology. Hyundai calls the fuel economy initiative Blue Drive; the specific models will be labeled Blue Edition.
> 
> At the same time, Hyundai is trying to go upscale. The Equus, a large, rear-drive luxury sedan with a V-8, bows next summer. The car, priced around $60,000, is aimed at the BMW 5 series and Mercedes-Benz E class.
> 
> Hyundai's grand plan is to elevate the automaker's global image.
> 
> "We want to show our technology and improve our image, not necessarily make money on hybrids," said Yang Woong-chul, r&d president at Hyundai-Kia Motors. "We want to get people to drive our cars. We need to get people to the dealerships.
> 
> "We want to be the leader in fuel economy and alternative fuels. Hyundai will be seen as a technology-driven brand with things like eight-speed automatic transmissions and telematics. We're going after Prius and Volt" with a plug-in, Yang said during an interview at the Seoul motor show in April.
> 
> Nearly all of the technology will be built in-house, he added.
> 
> Here is a glimpse of Hyundai's vehicle plans for the United States for the 2010 through 2012 model years.
> 
> Accent: The Accent Blue Edition debuts for the 2010 model year.
> 
> Blue Drive's mission is to create models with less content and less weight, resulting in a lower price and higher miles per gallon. For example, models will have a lower gear ratio and tires with less rolling resistance. A 1 to 2 mpg improvement is expected.
> 
> A lower sticker price will reflect the elimination of such equipment as power windows and door locks.
> 
> The Accent subcompact will be redesigned for the 2011 or 2012 model year.
> 
> Small coupe: A new, front-wheel-drive coupe will be the spiritual successor to the sporty Tiburon coupe, which went out of production at the end of the 2008 model year. The new coupe will be a 2012 model, powered by Hyundai's new 1.6-liter four-cylinder engine.
> 
> Elantra: The Elantra small car will offer a Blue Edition for the 2010 model year. A redesign is planned for the 2012 model year.
> 
> Sonata: The Sonata mid-sized sedan will be the first Hyundai vehicle to offer the automaker's hybrid powertrain, arriving at the end of 2010. The redesigned Sonata goes on sale early next year with the automaker's first direct-injection gasoline engine, a four-cylinder.
> 
> The Sonata may be the first Hyundai model offered with a double-clutch transmission.
> 
> Azera: The near-luxury sedan is expected to be dropped; the timing is unclear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2010 Genesis Coupe takes aim at Ford's Mustang and Chevy's Camaro.
> 
> Genesis: The 2010 Genesis Coupe went on sale in February. The rwd car targets the Chevrolet Camaro and Ford Mustang.
> 
> The Genesis Coupe will be the first Hyundai nameplate to offer weekend racers a performance version, called R-Spec. Sales begin later this year. The stripped-down model is lighter and $3,000 less expensive than the nonracer base Coupe.
> 
> In the future, R-Spec racing enhancements will be offered in other, unspecified Hyundai nameplates.
> 
> A freshening is planned for the 2011 Genesis sedan along with the introduction of a Hyundai-engineered eight-speed automatic transmission. A 2 percent boost in fuel economy is expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Equus: Hyundai's high-end answer to BMW, Lexus and Mercedes sedans.
> 
> Equus: Hyundai is aiming the Equus sedan at high-end BMW, Lexus and Mercedes sedans. A sticker price of less than $60,000 is expected when sales begin next summer. Sales in South Korea began this year.
> 
> Amenities include a lane departure warning system, adaptive cruise control, heated steering wheel and a rear seat that massages the passenger's back. A built-in cooler keeps beverages cold.
> 
> The Equus was developed on the rwd Genesis sedan platform; the wheelbase was stretched 4.3 inches. The Equus is 11.4 inches longer than a 2010 Mercedes E-class sedan. The Genesis and Equus sedans will share a 375-hp, 4.6-liter V-8.
> 
> Blue-Will: This is the name given to Hyundai's plug-in hybrid concept. The production vehicle is expected to draw inspiration from the Blue-Will concept shown at the Seoul show.
> 
> R&d President Yang says a fuel cell model is scheduled to arrive here by the end of 2012. The lithium ion battery will be supplied by LG Chem.
> 
> The Blue-Will concept is a sporty four-door sedan powered by a 152-hp, 1.6-liter four-cylinder gasoline engine, mated to a continuously variable transmission and a 100-kilowatt electric motor. Hyundai says the concept gets an estimated 50 to 55 mpg. On a single charge, it can go about 38 miles in electric mode, the company says.
> 
> Fuel cell vehicle: Yang says a fuel cell vehicle could be ready by 2012 in small volumes. He did not specify the type of model. A fleet customer likely would be first to get it. Yang says Hyundai is looking for a partnership with a U.S. city to study vehicle use.
> 
> Crossover: A seven-seat crossover has been approved for the United States and likely will appear in the 2012 model year. The vehicle will be based on the HED-5 concept, which debuted at the 2008 Geneva motor show.
> 
> Hyundai's new 268-hp, 2.0-liter turbocharged four-cylinder engine is expected to be offered. The engine incorporates gasoline direct injection to boost fuel economy. Variants of that engine will be used in other models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the 2012 model year, Hyundai plans a sevenseat crossover that will be based on the HED-5 concept, shown.
> 
> Tucson: The redesigned 2010 Tucson crossover debuts in December at the Los Angeles Auto Show. Sales begin late this year or early next. Insiders say the next Tucson is larger and will be powered by a four-cylinder engine. The V-6 will be dropped.
> 
> Santa Fe: The crossover will be redesigned for the 2011 model year. A four-cylinder engine and six-speed automatic transmission will be added.
> 
> Veracruz: No significant changes are planned for the Veracruz crossover; its future is uncertain.
> 
> Entourage: A 2010 Entourage minivan will be offered for a few months, then dropped at year end.


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://www.reuters.com/article/americasDealsNews/idUSTRE56A08V20090711



> GM says talks with KDB on GM Daewoo 'constructive'
> Fri Jul 10, 2009 9:23pm EDT
> 
> DETROIT (Reuters) - General Motors Co remains in talks with the Korea Development Bank on providing new financing for GM Daewoo, a critical hub for GM's development and production of fuel-efficient small cars, a senior GM executive said on Friday.
> "We're in talks with the Korean Development Bank regarding refinancing debt as well as bringing in some new financing," GM Chief Financial Officer Ray Young told Reuters Television.
> 
> "From what I understand the discussions have actually been quite constructive," he said.
> 
> State-run KDB helped finance GM's takeover of bankrupt Daewoo Motor in 2002 and still holds a 22 percent stake in the South Korea-based automaker, making it the second-largest shareholder behind GM.
> 
> Since February, when GM Daewoo exhausted a $2 billion credit line, GM's own financial difficulties and bankruptcy have complicated a refinancing for its subsidiary.
> 
> Young said talks between KDB and GM Daewoo were being led on the GM side by Nick Reilly, a Shanghai-based executive who was promoted to head all of GM's international operations on Friday as the parent company exited bankruptcy.
> 
> GM Daewoo is responsible for GM's small car design and engineering, making it an increasingly valuable part of GM's plans to sell more vehicles in emerging markets and meet aggressive fuel economy standards in the United States.
> 
> But GM Daewoo's results have been hit by the downturn for its parent company since the subsidiary sells almost 90 percent of its production outside South Korea branded as Chevrolets, Buicks and other GM nameplates.
> 
> Hyundai Motor Co has been a beneficiary of the recent struggles by GM Daewoo, analysts have said. Hyundai, Korea's biggest automaker, also has been gaining market share in GM's home U.S. market.
> 
> KDB officials said in May that the bank was considering raising its stake in GM Daewoo, a step the automaker has said would be on the table for negotiation.
> 
> GM Daewoo accounts for about a quarter of GM's total auto production. South Korean officials have said they wanted to see a resolution of the parent company's restructuring before completing talks on new support for the subsidiary.
> 
> "GM Daewoo is a critical element of the new General Motors," Young said. "They are of strategic importance for us, not only in the Korean market but also in emerging markets around the world."
> 
> He added: "KDB understands that. They want to be very, very supportive in ensuring that (GM Daewoo) has a major role to play as part of the new General Motors."
> 
> Under GM's government-sponsored bankruptcy, the U.S. Treasury holds a more than 60 percent stake in the reorganized automaker. That makes the continuing discussions between GM and KDB negotiations between two state-funded enterprises.
> 
> (Reporting by Kevin Krolicki)
> 
> © Thomson Reuters 2009 All rights reserved


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoexpressnews/238669/new_kia_ceed.html



> New Kia C'eed
> *Latest teaser images reveal face of things to come from Kia's family star, the C'eed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auto Express Car Reviews14th July 2009
> 
> Kia's sowing the seeds of change... With a new look edition of its popular family hatchback.
> 
> Inspired by the stunning no.3 concept car, first shown at this year's Geneva Motor Show, the all new C'eed gets a new bonnet plus alterations to the bumper, grille and light clusters. On sale in Autumn, the car is looking to take on the likes of the Seat Leon and Ford Focus.
> 
> Buyers can expect improvements to the interior too, courtesy of a revsied centre console and upgraded audio system including Bluetooth connectivity.
> 
> Since the C'eed's launch in 2007 the car has proved a huge hit - and with over 5,000 units already sold in the UK so far this year, cee'd is currently holding a four per cent share of the retail market.
> 
> New Cee'd will be unveiled at this year's Frankfurt Motor Show alongside two all-new Kia models. Prices are yet to be confirmed, but likley to show an increase - meaning entry level versions will cost around £12,000.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: http://www.icars.sg/2009/5690/2010-kia-ceed-facelift-first-image-appears/



> 2010 Kia Cee’d facelift: First image appears
> Posted by HarvinderJuly 14, 2009
> 
> An official image of the 2010 Kia Cee’d facelift has been found bouncing around within the Internet. Looking at the image, you can definitely tell that former Audi designer Peter Schreyer was one of the talents behind the design of new model.
> 
> In my honest opinion, although we can only see the front of the car, it is miles ahead in terms of design, compared to the outgoing model. The front end features headlights that look a little like the ones on the latest Opel Astra. It also has a redesigned front bumper flanked out with rectangular fog lights. Most significantly, the front fascia is finished with a ‘Schreyer’ grille.
> 
> All I can say for now is, ‘gorgeous’. A number of engines will be offered with the facelifted Cee’d, including a 109HP 1.4 liter, a 122HP 1.6 liter and a 140HP 2.0 liter from the petrol family. Diesel options will also be available including a 115HP 1.6 liter CRDi and a 140HP 2.0 liter CRDi. The 2010 Kia Cee’d facelift will be on the stands at the Frankfurt Motor Show. Continue reading to view a high-res version of the image above.


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://newswire.ytn.co.kr/newsRead.php?md=A01&tm=1&no=416889



> Kia Motors posts 22.4% increase in June global sales
> 
> Seoul (Korea Newswire) July 13, 2009 06:09 PM -- Kia Motors Corporation announced today its global sales figures (export sales, domestic sales, and sales from overseas plants) for passenger cars, recreational vehicles (RVs), and commercial vehicles for June 2009, recording a total of 158,394 units sold. This marks a year-on-year increase of 22.4%.
> 
> By region, Kia posted year-on-year sales increases in Korea (46,006 units sold, a 78.6% year-on-year increase), China (22,579 units, a 63.3% year-on-year increase), and general markets (25,988 units sold, a 3.4% year-on-year increase).
> 
> Cumulatively, through the first six months of 2009, Kia’s global sales increased by 4.5% year-on-year and reached 749,328 units. The Korean market experienced the highest gain selling 192,524 units to date, representing a 25.0% increase.
> 
> Chinese and general markets showed cumulative year-on-year sales increases of 22.1% (97,376 units sold) and 14.1% (136,277 units sold), respectively.
> 
> To date in 2009, Kia’s best selling model in overseas markets has been the C-segment Cerato (known as ‘Spectra’ or ‘Forte’ in some markets) with 123,480 units sold. The B-segment Rio and Sportage compact SUV competed closely for second with 76,696 and 76,200 units sold, respectively. Meanwhile, the C-segment cee’d and A-segment Picanto round out the top five with 61,632 and 45,961 units sold, respectively.
> 
> In terms of vehicle category sold overseas, Kia’s recreational and passenger vehicles achieved year-on-year increases in June of 22.0% (38,867 units) and 2.7% (70,740 units), respectively.
> 
> Hyoung-Keun Lee, Senior Executive Vice President and COO of the International Business Division, Kia Motors Corporation, said “We are delighted to see that sales of Kia vehicles have remained strong through the first half of this year, and we are confident that we will continue to grow in 2009. Despite a challenging industry environment, we believe we are well-positioned to continue to gain share in many of the world’s major markets this year.”


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://joongangdaily.joins.com/article/view.asp?aid=2907378



> EU FTA to be windfall for automakers
> *NEWS ANALYSIS*
> July 14, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finalization of the Korea-EU free trade agreement is forecast to have an unprecedented effect on the Korean economy, with the automotive industries on both sides expected to get the biggest boost.
> 
> “The Korea-EU free trade agreement deal is expected to generate a greater economic influence on Korea than the Korea-U.S. FTA,” said Lee Jong-gyu, a head researcher at the Samsung Economic Research Institute.
> 
> The finalization of the trade deal will also be a catalyst for speeding up FTAs with the United States as well as other Asian countries, Lee said.
> 
> “Ratifying the Korea-EU FTA will put pressure on the U.S. to speed up their deal with Korea as they are in competition with the EU in Asian markets.
> 
> “China and Japan will also be more aggressive on finishing up an FTA deal with Korea,” Lee added.
> 
> The deal is expected to raise bilateral trade figures between the two countries by as much as 20 percent, according to the Korea Institute for International Economic Policy.
> 
> Meanwhile, according to a Korea Trade-Investment Promotion Agency survey of major Korean companies operating inside the EU, the industries that would benefit the most from the ratification of a Korea-EU FTA include automobiles, auto parts, TV displays and fabric.
> 
> Automobile exporters in particular will be able secure better margins, the agency said, leading to a savings of at least 1,000 euros ($1,609.20) per car after all tariffs are lifted and of an additional 300 euros if duty drawbacks are permitted. The local automakers who would benefit the most from the deal are GM Daewoo and Renault Samsung. Hyundai and Kia have factories in Europe, meaning they will reap no particular benefit from the elimination of 10 percent export tariffs.
> 
> “Although Hyundai and Kia will have no big advantages from tariff elimination, [the FTA deal] will strengthen the status of the companies factories in Europe,” said Shim Jeong-tek, an auto industry consultant.
> 
> With tariff elimination, European car imports to Korea would also rise rapidly, thanks to a discount of about 7 percent. In the case of high-end cars, the margin of the discount would be up to 10 percent.
> 
> This means that the consumer price of a Mercedes-Benz S500 now priced at 200 million won ($152,964) would go down by around 15 to 20 million won.
> 
> 
> By Cho Jae-eun, Kim Tae-jin [[email protected]]


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://small-business-voip.tmcnet.com/news/2009/07/16/4275656.htm



> [July 16, 2009]
> Samsung, Hyundai Motors to team up on chips for eco-cars
> 
> SEOUL, Jul 16, 2009 (Asia In Focus via COMTEX) -- South Korea's SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO. (KSE:005930), and HYUNDAI MOTOR CO.(KSE:005380), will work together to develop advanced semiconductors used in smart, eco-friendly automobiles, the government said Thursday. The two companies will promote research on the development of the so-called system-on-chips (SoC), an integral part of smart, fuel efficient cars, the Ministry of Knowledge Economy said.
> 
> * A total of 20 billion won (US$15.8 million) will be spent on developing smart keys, automatic parking systems and battery sensor chips vital for hybrid and electric-driven cars until August 2010, with the government shouldering nine billion won, it said.
> 
> * South Korea currently relies on imports to meet its demand for SoCs.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: http://joongangdaily.joins.com/article/view.asp?aid=2907549



> Two jaebeol rivals team up for joint chip venture
> July 17, 2009
> 
> Past rivalries were put aside when two of the country’s biggest conglomerates, or jaebeol, signed up for a joint project developing intelligent semiconductors for eco-friendly automobiles.
> 
> Hyundai Motor and Samsung Electronics agreed yesterday to take part in a 20 billion won ($15.8 million) government-backed research and development project.
> 
> It’s the first time the semiconductor and automobile industries have joined forces to expand their global presence.
> 
> The project involves the manufacture of computer chips used in smart keys, automated parking sensors and battery sensors that improve fuel efficiency, the Ministry of Knowledge Economy said yesterday.
> 
> The government will raise half the funding; the rest will come from the private sector.
> 
> Although Korea is the fifth-largest vehicle manufacturer in the world, with an annual production amounting to 5.27 million units, it relies heavily on imports for the so-called system-on-chips.
> 
> Hyundai Motor alone has been installing electronic parts worth $1.2 billion every year. In 2012, these parts are expected to account for 40 percent of a car’s technology. For hybrid vehicles, the ratio is expected to be between 50 to 60 percent.
> 
> Hyundai Motor will outline the specific system requirements for the chips while Samsung Electronics will develop the chips.
> 
> Other participants in the semiconductor-automobile joint cooperation are Hyundai Mobis and C&S Technology.
> 
> The semiconductors to be developed by Korean chipmakers will be installed on vehicles slated to roll off production lines in 2012.
> 
> The Knowledge Economy Ministry said by the following year the development of the semiconductors will be equivalent to substituting 1.9 trillion won worth of imports and a facility investment of 440 billion won.
> 
> “The two conglomerates are creating a new form of cooperation,” said Byun Han-joon, analyst at Woori Investment and Securities.
> 
> “Although they were rivals in the past, the two were advancing in entirely different industries, Samsung never had a unit that developed chips exclusively used in cars and ... while Hyundai will receive a steady supply of quality chips,” Byun added.
> 
> Hyundai Motor’s shares were up 2.12 percent to 77,100 won and Samsung Electronics’ share gained 1.2 percent to close at 674,000 won yesterday.
> 
> By Lee Ho-jeong [[email protected]]


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://www.chinaknowledge.com/Newswires/News_Detail.aspx?type=1&NewsID=25361



> Latest News :2009.07.16
> Hyundai raises China sales target for 2009 to 450,000 units
> 
> Jul. 16, 2009 (China Knowledge) - Hyundai Motor Co, the top carmaker in South Korea, said on Tuesday that it has again raised China sales target for 2009, this time to 450,000 units, up 12.5% from the previous target of 400,000 units, Reuters reported.
> 
> A company official from Hyundai told Reuters that the company has realized brisk sales so far this year, mainly boosted by the stimulus measures for the auto industry announced earlier this year, which include tax-cuts on low-emission cars and subsidies for rural buyers.
> 
> In addition, the company also plans to launch new models in China to help it achieve higher sales. In the second half of this year, Beijing Hyundai will launch the Sonata mid-sized sedan, which was designed exclusively for the Chinese market, and the i30 hatchback.
> 
> Sales at the joint venture jumped 56% year on year to 257,003 units in the first half of this year.
> 
> In April, Hyundai's China venture, Beijing Hyundai Motor Co Ltd, raised its sales target for 2009 to 400,000 units from 360,000 units. In 2008 it sold 294,506 units.
> 
> Copyright © 2008 www.chinaknowledge.com


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: http://news.alibaba.com/article/detail/cars/100136750-1-hyundai-lifts-china-car-sales.html



> Hyundai lifts China car sales target by 13%
> Published: 15 Jul 2009 18:59:31 PST
> 
> Shanghai, July 15 (Gasgoo.com) South Korea's top carmaker, Hyundai Motor Co, has raised its 2009 sales target in China for a second time this year as a result of sustainable auto market growth seen in the country, Reuters reports.
> 
> Hyundai said in a statement on Tuesday that its Chinese unit aimed to sell 450,000 cars this year, 12.5 percent higher than its previous target.
> 
> During the Shanghai auto show in April this year the automaker had raised its China venture's sales goal for 2009 by more than 11% to 400,000 cars as economic stimulus measures spur demand in the world's largest auto market.


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://www.globalatlanta.com/articleimage/17455/474/#pic



> Kia Executive: Georgia Plant to Hit Stride as U.S. Car Sales Rebound
> Trevor Williams SEOUL, SOUTH KOREA - 07.15.09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Kia Kia's Georgia plant will manufacture the next-generation Sorento SUV.
> 
> Kia Motors' Georgia plant will hit its stride the same year U.S. auto sales return to pre-recession levels, a Kia executive told GlobalAtlanta at the company's world headquarters.
> 
> The plant will reach full production capacity of 300,000 vehicles per year by 2012, just as the effects of the economic downturn on the U.S. auto market have subsided, said Dong-Wook Kim, a director on the Korean carmaker's global operations team.
> 
> “In my perspective, the global market including United States will recover beginning next year,” said Mr. Kim. “In the United States, we expect next year it will be about 13 million [units] volume and certainly in 2011 and at the latest 2012, we expect the market size will be about 15 million. That volume is near the level of three years ago.”
> 
> GlobalAtlanta interviewed Mr. Kim during a recent trip to South Korea to report on Gwinnett County's sister community agreement signing with Seoul's Gangnam district. See that story here.
> 
> Mr. Kim said the plant, which is transforming the small western Georgia town of West Point, is already making test cars and is scheduled to begin mass-production in November. It will churn out about 10,000 next-generation Sorento sport utility vehicles before the end of the year, he said.
> 
> In 2010, the plant is projected to make 120,000 vehicles.
> 
> Kia has held its own during the recession. In a year when General Motors Corp. entered bankruptcy and all of the “Big Three” Detroit automakers courted government bailouts, cut dealerships and struggled to keep their doors open, the Korean automaker has steadily posted small gains in global sales volume.
> 
> In June, Kia posted a 22.4 percent year-over-year increase in global sales, coming mostly from drastic upticks in China and South Korea. U.S. sales for June were down 5.1 percent. By comparison, GM's North American sales plummeted more than 33 percent last month, Chrysler and Ford Motor Co. sales dropped 41.9 percent and 11.2 percent respectively compared to last June.
> 
> Perhaps more important than raw numbers is the fact that together, Kia and Hyundai have steadily boosted their market share in the U.S. over the past five years, said Michael Choo, Kia's director of global public relations. Kia is 38.67 percent owned by Hyundai Kia Automotive Group, which owns Hyundai Motor Co. Taken together, they account for 7.5 percent of U.S. market share
> 
> While other companies are holding off on expansion plans and introducing new models, Kia is “really pushing ahead with everything we had in the pipeline prior to the recession.” Those projects include research and development, new models, eco-friendly cars and overseas plants like the one in West Point.
> 
> Mr. Choo credits the success to a conservative business model that he says is “easily overlooked when things are going good or as normal.”
> 
> Kia hasn't made a sports car for example, because the company traditionally has focused on high-volume segments, he said.
> 
> “At the end of the day, we're a conservative company,” Mr. Choo added.
> 
> That could be good news for West Point, a town of 3,500 people that was a textile manufacturing center up until 1990s. Now, community leaders have given West Point the nickname “Kia-ville” because of the resurgence the automaker has sparked in local real estate markets and businesses.
> 
> The plant will directly employ about 2,500 workers, and another 7,500 jobs will be created by parts suppliers setting up shop in Georgia and Alabama, many of them also Korean companies.
> 
> Mr. Kim pointed out that Georgia's low labor costs and strong transportation infrastructure were two of the main factors Kia considered in choosing the state.
> 
> Other Kia facts:
> 
> -Hyundai Motor Co. took over Kia Motors Corp. in 1998 when it bought a 51 percent stake in the company, and Hyundai Kia Automotive Group was born. Now, after divesting some of its interests, the group is Kia's largest shareholder with a 38.7 percent stake. Both Hyundai and Kia's headquarters are in the same complex in Seoul, South Korea's capital. Their gleaming, symmetrical towers are connected inside by an atrium.
> 
> Hyundai opened plant that makes full-size sedans outside of Montgomery, Ala., in 2005. Sharing “synergies” and parts suppliers with that plant will be an advantage for Kia's Georgia operation, Mr. Choo said. While they are in the same automotive group, Kia and Hyundai are also competitors. Each makes a model in each major car category except pickup trucks. To reconcile this, Mr. Choo said the company has assigned distinct identities to each brand to appeal to different consumers. Kia has come to embody a more youthful, dynamic brand, while Hyundai has taken on a more refined, mature image.
> 
> -Kia has an ambitious strategy for China, where it sold 46,006 units in June, 78.6 percent more than in June 2008. China last month passed the U.S. as the world's largest car market by volume.


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://www.thedeal.com/corporatedealmaker/2009/07/chevron_jv_sells_cobasys_to_sa.php



> Chevron JV sells Cobasys to Samsung-Bosch JV
> Posted on July 14, 2009 at 3:17 PM
> 
> While automakers and suppliers vie for position in the sector, Chevron Corp. (NYSE:CVX) is exiting a hybrid car battery business. Cobasys LLC is being sold to SB LiMotive Co. Ltd., an electric vehicle battery joint venture between Samsung SDI Co. Ltd. and Robert Bosch GmbH.
> 
> With the deal, Chevron ends an eight-year relationship with the company. Through Chevron Technology Ventures LLC, it co-owned Cobasys with Ovonic Battery Co., a unit of Energy Conversion Devices Inc. (NASDAQ:ENER).
> 
> The sale also coincides with an end to arbitration between Cobasys' former parents -- and with Mercedes Benz U.S. International Inc., which claimed it didn't receive product it paid for. Chevron and OBC tried to sell the company to General Motors Corp. last year since GM's Saturn brand was being supplied with Cobasys batteries, but obviously GM wasn't in shape to be buying companies. Although Saturn was sold to Penske Automotive Group Inc. (NYSEAG), GM previously said it would transfer certain hybrid technologies elsewhere.
> 
> What's interesting about this deal is that Cobasys manufactures nickel metal hydride batteries, now considered second tier to lithium-ion batteries, which most companies are opting to use because they are lighter weight and provide more power in less space. And SB LiMotive is a $520 million JV set up to market li-ion batteries worldwide by 2011. Perhaps it's just covering all the bases.
> 
> There could be more battery breakthroughs, but it looks like lithium is the way to go for now. I'm sure Cobasys CEO Thomas Neslage would beg to differ. In an interview with an auto blog last year, he pointed to Toyota Motor Corp.'s efforts in NiMH as it had plans for a new plant to make the batteries. Fast forward to 2009, though, Toyota announced in June a plug-in hybrid lease program where it would use li-ion batteries for the first time as opposed to NiMH. - Baz Hiralal


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/biz/2009/07/123_48500.html



> 07-15-2009 16:52
> LG Chem, SDI in Big Battery Duel
> By Kim Yoo-chul
> Staff Reporter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LG Chem CEO Kim Bahn-suk
> 
> Eco-friendliness is the auto industry's new theme.
> 
> Driving it forward are batteries that are emerging as a new power source for hybrid or electric cars, replacing gasoline engines.
> 
> It has spawned a big market from which almost everyone wants a piece.
> 
> LG Chem is looking to strike a big deal to supply batteries to General Motors. Samsung is trying to kick-start an effort to overtake its rival. The global battery market is worth $36 billion and is expected to surpass $50 billion in five years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung SDI CEO Kim Soon-taek
> 
> Samsung SDI, an affiliate, said that it will acquire U.S. battery maker Cobasys through a joint venture with Germany's Robert Bosch ― SB LiMotive
> 
> "SB LiMotive would benefit from Cobasys's hybrid-car battery-related original technologies," SDI spokesman Seo Hae-su said Wednesday.
> 
> Cobasys, which develops, and manufacturers energy storage-related systems for hybrid-car vehicles, is owned by units of Energy Conversion Devices and Chevron. The company employs some 300 people in Michigan and Ohio.
> 
> The deal comes amid signs of a turnaround in the quarterly profits of Samsung SDI on the back of buoyant moves in its battery business. Samsung SDI will release its second quarter earnings report on July 21.
> 
> "Manufacturers should reduce the lithium-ion battery's weight and price considerably. SDI's recent decision clarifies its intention to loosen LG Chem's battery leadership," said an analyst at Prudential Investment.
> 
> In terms of market perspectives, increasing urbanization is one of the reasons why electrification makes sense. By 2015, more than 70 cities worldwide will have populations of more than 5 million ― almost twice as many as in 1995 ― according to research firms.
> 
> "These mega-cities will make the limited battery-powered cars' range acceptable," Seo said.
> 
> As consumers are stung by higher fuel prices globally, the company will undoubtedly witness growing demand for electric car batteries in the future, an LG Chem official said. LG Chem is looking for sales in excess of 2 trillion won.
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## kyenan

source: http://www.livemint.com/2009/07/17131456/Hyundai-Q2-to-rebound-outperf.html?h=B



> Hyundai Q2 to rebound, outperform sector
> 
> The maker of the Elantra compact car
> is expected to post a net profit of $361 million
> in the second quarter,
> a Reuters poll of 10 analysts showed
> 
> Reuters
> 
> Seoul: Hyundai Motor Co, South Korea’s top automaker, could report quarterly profit more than doubled from the January-March period, and is set to outperform the rest of the ailing industry through the rest of the year.
> 
> Its affiliate Kia Motors Corp is expected to report a 63% year-on-year jump in second quarter profit, helped by a weaker won and new models.
> 
> The softer local currency, along with growing appetite for smaller cars and a much-improved brand image, may continue to help Hyundai and Kia outperform its peers, analysts said.
> 
> Renewed hopes for a recovery in the global economy are also seen allowing Hyundai and Kia, which combined are the world’s No.5 car maker, to keep ahead of competitors such as Toyota Motor Corp.
> 
> “The recent global economic crisis was not a poison but a restorative to Hyundai as the company found a way to expand market share. Now, an economic recovery may help boost Hyundai’s growth further,” said Kang Sang-min, an auto analyst at Tong Yang Securities.
> 
> The maker of the Elantra compact car is expected to post a net profit of won456 billion ($361 million) in the second quarter, a Reuters poll of 10 analysts showed.
> 
> That is down 17% from a won546.9 billion profit a year ago, but a vast improvement from a won225 billion profit in the first quarter.
> 
> The won496.5 billion forecast for operating profit is more than triple the January-March period.
> 
> Kia is expected to post won159 billion in net profit for April-June, compared with won86 billion profit a year ago.
> 
> Hyundai’s second-quarter sales are seen falling 13% from a year ago to won7.88 trillion, but up from won6.03 trillion in the previous quarter as government incentives such as tax breaks and easier consumer financing boost domestic car sales.
> 
> South Korea is not the only country to take steps to bolster car industry, but Hyundai is seen as major beneficiary as the measures are mostly for smaller and more fuel-efficient cars, analysts said.
> 
> Hyundai this week raised its 2009 sales target in China for a second time citing stimulus measures to boost car demand.
> 
> The weak currency has also helped. The won rose about 10% against the dollar in the second quarter compared with the quarter, but fell some 20% from a year earlier, according to Reuters’ calculations.
> 
> Hyundai also plans to unveil revamped models of the Sonata sedan and the Tucson sport utility vehicle in the second half.
> 
> For 2009, the company’s net profit is expected to fall 3.9% to won1.39 trillion , according to a Reuters Estimates’ poll of 20 brokerages.
> 
> That compared with loss forecasts for Japanese makers, which are struggling we soft demand and a strong yen. Toyota is seen posting a ¥354 billion net loss in fiscal 2009/10.
> 
> Shares in Hyundai jumped by a third in the second quarter, outperforming a 15% gain in the wider market.


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://news.prnewswire.com/DisplayR...STORY=/www/story/07-16-2009/0005061377&EDATE=



> Hyundai Genesis Receives a J.D. Power and Associates 2009 APEAL Award
> 
> Owners Recognize Genesis for Automotive Performance, Execution, and Layout (APEAL)
> 
> FOUNTAIN VALLEY, Calif., July 16 /PRNewswire/ -- J.D. Power and Associates designates Hyundai Genesis as its most appealing midsize premium car in the 2009 Automotive Performance, Execution and Layout (APEAL) Study(SM).
> 
> The J.D. Power and Associates APEAL award measures what consumers like and dislike about their new vehicles during the first 90 days of ownership, particularly with the vehicle's design, content, layout and performance. Genesis received high marks for its exterior design, engine and transmission, interior comfort, and technology and entertainment features totaling 864 points - 26 points above the midsize premium car segment average. In addition, the Hyundai brand made a 16 point improvement from 2008.
> 
> "We are thrilled to accept this J.D. Power and Associates award as it truly signifies the satisfaction and pride Genesis owners have for their cars," said Dave Zuchowski, Hyundai's vice-president of National Sales. "Genesis offers luxurious features and performance quality at a value unmatched by any other vehicle in its segment. And with awards like APEAL, it is clear Genesis is more than meeting expectations for consumers in the market for a premium car."
> 
> "Throughout the years, vehicle models achieving high APEAL scores have been shown to benefit from faster sales, less need for cash incentives and higher profit margins on each vehicle sold," said J.D. Power and Associates.
> 
> The J.D. Power and Associates APEAL award will join the growing number of Genesis honors and accolades including North American Car of the Year (a first for a Korean auto manufacturer,) Kiplinger's Best New Model for 2009, AutoPacific's Vehicle Satisfaction Award, and more. Genesis also contributed to Hyundai's ranking last month in the J.D. Power and Associates Initial Quality Study, as Hyundai ranked the highest non-premium nameplate and fourth overall - up from thirteenth the previous year. Hyundai's Genesis sedan sets a new benchmark in the premium car category. With a starting price of just $33,000, Genesis includes performance and luxury features typically found on vehicles costing thousands of dollars more.
> 
> 
> J.D. POWER AND ASSOCIATES
> 
> Headquartered in Westlake Village, Calif., J.D. Power and Associates is an ISO 9001-registered global marketing information services firm operating in key business sectors including market research, forecasting, consulting, training and customer satisfaction. The firm's quality and satisfaction measurements are based on responses from millions of consumers annually. Find more detailed findings on new-vehicle quality performance as well as model photos and specs by watching a video, reading an article and reviewing quality ratings at JDPower.com. J.D. Power and Associates is a business unit of The McGraw-Hill Companies.
> 
> 
> HYUNDAI MOTOR AMERICA
> 
> Hyundai Motor America, headquartered in Fountain Valley, Calif., is a subsidiary of Hyundai Motor Co. of Korea. Hyundai vehicles are distributed throughout the United States by Hyundai Motor America and are sold and serviced through more than 790 dealerships nationwide. All Hyundai vehicles sold in the U.S. are covered by The Hyundai Advantage, America's Best Warranty. In addition, Hyundai Assurance is now offered on all new vehicles leased or purchased from a certified Hyundai dealer. The program is available to any consumer, regardless of age, health, employment record or financed amount of the vehicle. The program is complimentary for the first 12 months.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: http://www.autospies.com/news/JD-Po...g-Hyundai-Genesis-VW-CC-Take-Top-Spots-46037/



> JD Power APEAL Study Shows Tides Are Changing, Hyundai Genesis & VW CC Take Top Spots
> 
> Agent00R submitted on 7/16/2009 Official AutoSpies Timestamp: 1:35:21 PM
> 
> Hearts have been broken and dreams were smashed.
> 
> Don’t believe me? The J.D. Power APEAL study’s results were released today and it is clear that tides are turning in the automotive kingdom.
> 
> APEAL is an acronym for automotive performance, execution and layout. The purpose of the survey is to understand how pleasurable new vehicles are to own and drive, based upon owner evaluations of 90 attributes. According to J.D. Power, 80,900 new owners of 2009 model year vehicles participated in the study after the first 90 days of ownership.
> 
> As a whole, the automotive industry average improved to 779 points from 770 – on a 1,000 point scale. J.D. Power says that this is linked with lower fuel prices, owners switching to more fuel efficient models and automakers designing, and producing, more fuel efficient autos.
> 
> A very telling statistic from the survey showed that more than one-half of all the vehicles surveyed were powered by four-cylinder motors. One year ago, this figure was merely 39 percent.
> 
> The gap between domestic cars and imports is beginning to close and proving this were the study’s four most-improved brands: Dodge, Pontiac, Buick and Cadillac, respectively. Sadly, the Pontiac which has made such improvements will not be around much longer.
> 
> If that is not enough, the overall gap between domestics and imports has shrunk as tight as the Strait of Gibraltar. In 2008, the gap stood at 15 points and in 2007 it was a mammoth 27 points.
> 
> In 2009, it was only five points.
> 
> Vice president of automotive research at J.D. Power, David Sargent, said “Consumers have a great array of appealing vehicles to choose from by both domestic and import brands.”
> 
> In addition, there were some heart breakers in this year’s survey.
> 
> Smart’s fortwo took highest ranks in the sub-compact car segment, edging out the Scion xD and Honda’s Fit. In the compact car segment, the MINI Cooper took the crown. Volkswagen’s Jetta, said to have made vast improvements in fuel efficiency due to the TDI model, landed behind with Mitsubishi’s Lancer.
> 
> In the entry premium segment, Volkswagen’s Passat CC wowed owners and took the highest ranking position. Closely following were the Cadillac CTS and Audi A4/5. Where was BMW’s 3-series and Mercedes’ C-class? For the CC this is a tremendous victory, proving that the people’s manufacturer can build luxury vehicles too.
> 
> A surprise showing by Pontiac’s G8 sedan in the large car segment was not enough to beat Nissan’s new Maxima, which took the top spot. Hopefully in 2010 the new Chevrolet Caprice has enough mustard to take over the segment.
> 
> But, I have saved the best for last.
> 
> Easily the largest defeat of the survey was left to the midsize premium car segment where the new Hyundai Genesis took top honors. Right behind were the Jaguar XF and BMW 5-series.
> 
> Clearly, this shows that Hyundai has what it takes to play with the big boys. In the 2010 survey, will we see the upcoming Equus unseat the S-class?
> 
> How valid is this list? Do you think that J.D. Power’s findings are inconclusive? What do you say, Spies?


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/News/articleId=152727#2 



> Hyundai Equus Will Come to U.S.
> Date posted: 07-14-2009
> 
> FOUNTAIN VALLEY, California — Hyundai CEO John Krafcik confirmed for Inside Line last week that the Korean automaker has official plans to bring its Hyundai Equus flagship sedan to the United States as early as next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyundai CEO John Krafcik has confirmed the Equus will be sold in the United States. The flagship sedan is pictured here at the 2009 New York Auto Show in April. (Photo by Scott Oldham, Editor in Chief)
> 
> "It hinged on the Genesis," Krafcik told IL. "If the Genesis did well we could bring the Equus."
> 
> Launching a high-end luxury sedan in the middle of a recession might not seem like the best idea, but Hyundai is going in with modest expectations. Krafcik said, "Our goal with the Equus won't be volume. It's image. It's to show the world we can make the finest sedans in the world."
> 
> Following the launch of the automaker's home-market redesigned Hyundai Equus in mid-March, rumors of the Equus' arrival in the U.S. have heated up. IL originally quoted an unnamed Hyundai source during the 2009 New York Auto Show in April, as saying, "You didn't hear it from me.... But you wouldn't be far off if you said the car was coming to the United States. Our chairman wants it."
> 
> Previously, IL reported, the Detroit-based industry Web site wardsauto.com carried an interview in January with Hyundai Vice Chairman H.S. Lee, quoting him as saying, "Two years down the road, we are going to introduce this car to America."
> 
> As in the Hyundai Genesis, a 4.6-liter V8 coupled with a six-speed automatic is expected to power the large sedan.
> 
> Although Krafcik offered no hard pricing numbers, expect the Equus to arrive in 2010 priced between $48K and $58K.
> 
> Inside Line says: Hyundai's Phaeton? Possibly, but the recent success of the Genesis proves that today's luxury sedan buyers will take a chance on a non-luxury nameplate if the value is there. A small gamble that has a big upside if successful. — Kelly Toepke, News Editor


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: http://www.caranddriver.com/news/car/09q3/hyundai_equus_nears_approval_for_u.s._sale-car_news



> Hyundai Equus Nears Approval for U.S. Sale
> Will the American public accept an S-class–sized luxury barge from Korea?
> BY STEVE SILER
> July 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more photos of Equus: http://www.caranddriver.com/news/ca.../2009_hyundai_equus_28korean-spec_29_photo_12
> 
> With the world economy struggling to regain stability, carmakers from GM to Aston Martin are racing to downsize their product lineups. But Hyundai, traditional purveyor of small cars, has been bucking the trend with a steady cadence of ever larger and pricier offerings such as its ambitious rear-wheel-drive Genesis sedan and coupe. And now the company is thinking even bigger, as it nears a final decision on whether or not to offer its extravagant full-size Equus luxury car in America.
> 
> According to reports, Hyundai has already made up its mind and given a green light to the importation of the Equus, although Hyundai spokesman Jim Trainor wouldn’t confirm the reports, stating that the company is “still evaluating whether to bring the Equus here.” Only a year into its second generation, the Korean-market Equus (pronounced “eh-kwus,” which means “horse” in Latin), is a full-size luxury car based on the Genesis sedan platform but with roughly the same footprint as the Lexus LS460, a car which it closely resembles. Festooned with lots of gaudy details that play well with affluent Asian customers, the car’s brightwork would probably have to be toned down a bit for U.S. buyers, and the odd name is likely to change, too.
> 
> The Equus was shown in 4.6-liter V-8 form at the Chicago and New York auto shows earlier this year—a V-6 is also offered in Korea—and garnered a “surprisingly good response,” according to Trainor. A herd of 100 Equuses is currently dispersed across the country, visiting U.S. Hyundai dealers through the end of this summer as the next step in determining the feasibility of U.S. sales. Only the V-8–powered version of the Equus would be brought here, according to the reports, and in relatively low volumes (i.e. about 5000 per year).
> 
> As nice as the new Equus may be, Hyundai should be cautious about reaching too high too quickly, especially in an economy when even luxury stalwarts are rethinking their pricing structures. Hyundai should also examine the fate of the most recent super-luxe hyperextension of a mainstream brand, the Volkswagen Phaeton. Despite its opulence and overall goodness, the Phaeton ended up a bust on the U.S. market—and that was during an economic boom.
> 
> That said, being a scaled-up version of the Genesis architecture rather than a toned-down relative of the Audi A8/Bentley Continental, the Equus isn’t quite as high-tech and over-the-top as the 5000-pound, all-wheel-drive Phaeton. Nor would we expect Hyundai to try to charge as much for the Equus as did VW for the Phaeton, which topped $100,000 in W-12 form at the end of its run. An unnamed Hyundai source in an Automotive News report pegged the Equus base price at under $60K, although versions of the car sell for $80K or so in South Korea. If ultimately approved for U.S. sale, the Equus could appear at your local dealer as soon as July 2010.


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://www.motortrend.com/features/auto_news/2009/112_0907_kia_future_car_plans/index.html



> Kia Future Car Plans: New Amanti to Get RWD Platform From Genesis
> 2011 Sorento SUV Coming Early Next Year; Hybrid Power for Next Optima
> 
> July 08, 2009
> By Todd Lassa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The present Amanti is the most expensive and slowest-selling car in the Kia lineup.
> 
> Kia's next-generation Amanti will switch from front-wheel-drive to parent company Hyundai's Genesis rear-wheel-drive platform, Motor Trend has learned. The car is expected to launch after the new front-drive Optima, which is scheduled for next summer. The moves will further advance Kia's aggressive makeover, which has been boosted lately by the Soul youth-market hatchback and the recently launched Forte and Forte Koup (coming later this summer) compacts.
> 
> It should also provide some embarrassment to companies like General Motors and Ford, which have canceled rear-drive projects in recent years thanks to limited capital resources and concerns over fuel economy standards.
> 
> We expect the RWD Amanti to be cheaper, sportier looking and slightly smaller than the Hyundai Genesis sedan, possibly with the same 2.0-liter turbo four and 3.8-liter V-6 engine options of the Genesis coupe, but not the Tau V-8. The current Amanti starts at around $26,000 and is powered by a 3.8-liter V-6 with 264 horsepower. Expect the new Amanti (the car's name could also change) by the end of 2011.
> 
> Hybrid power is likely also on the way for U.S. market Kias as well. This week, Hyundai officially launched its Elantra LPI in Korea, a hybrid that mates a liquefied petroleum injected 1.6L engine with a lithium ion polymer battery pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A five-door hatchback will join the Forte sedan and Koup.
> 
> While we won't see that combination, Hyundai is preparing to launch its first gasoline-electric hybrid -- a version of the Sonata -- in the second half of 2010 in the U.S., with the powertrain slated for the Optima sometime in 2011. Speaking of Optima, the new model coming next year is expected to be launched about the same time as a five-door hatch version of the Forte. Right behind them will be updated versions of the Rio and Rondo. Also on the drawing board are a dedicated hybrid model in 2012 and a plug-in hybrid in 2013.
> 
> On the sport utility front, Kia will have no 2010 model year Sorento. The all-new version will launch early next year as a 2011 model, and it switches from the current body-on-frame platform to a unibody platform based on the front-drive Sonata/Optima. It will be offered with two or three rows of seats, a panoramic sunroof option and choice of four-cylinder or V-6 engines coupled to a six-speed automatic transmission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2011 Sorento is slated to hit Kia dealerships in the U.S. early next year.
> 
> All Sorentos for sale in North America will be sourced from Kia's new Georgia assembly plant. Also coming is an updated Sportage sometime in 2010. By the 2012 model year, it's expected that the just launched Borrego will be the oldest model in the Kia lineup.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: http://rumors.automobilemag.com/6562667/news/kia-lineup-set-to-be-overhauled-by-2012/index.html



> Kia Lineup Set to Be Overhauled by 2012
> Posted July 10 2009 08:00 AM by Joshua Duval
> 
> Kia is in the midst of a new-product blitz that started with the introduction of the 2010 Kia Borrego, and the Korean automaker has no plans to stop anytime soon.
> 
> According to Motor Trend, the Borrego will be the oldest vehicle in Kia's lineup come 2012. Several vehicles are reportedly in line for a redesign, including the Optima midsize sedan, the Rio subcompact, and the Rondo crossover. If that's not enough, the Forte nameplate may even gain a third body style (a hatchback).
> 
> Motor Trend says there will be no 2010 Sorento, but an all-new version (sourced from Kia's new assembly plant down in Georgia) will emerge early next year as a 2011 model. The Sorento will switch from a body-on-frame setup to a unibody structure, based on the Optima platform. An updated Sportage will also bow in 2010.
> 
> Hybrid models are also on the horizon for Kia. After sister brand Hyundai gets a gas-electric powertrain for the Sonata in the second half of 2010, Kia's Optima will reportedly receive a similar setup in 2011. A dedicated hybrid will debut in 2012, followed by a plug-in hybrid by 2013.
> 
> The Kia Amanti may be in for the most exciting redesign. The front-wheel drive car is reportedly switching to the rear-wheel drive platform of Hyundai's Genesis sedan, and will possibly receive one of the new turbocharged four-cylinder engines Hyundai is set to roll out in the next few years. Whether Amanti gets the Tau V-8 from the Genesis or not is up for debate. Motor Trend says the car's name could change, but to expect it by the end of 2011.
> 
> If Kia's product assault continues to produce vehicles as solid as the new Borrego, Soul and Forte, we can think of more than a few automakers who might be looking over their shoulders.
> 
> Source: Motor Trend


----------



## Huti

Excellent job done, kyenan


----------



## kyenan

Huti said:


> Excellent job done, kyenan


Thanks, Huti!


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNe...TOS_cato_hyundai_090718/20090717?s_name=Autos 



> Hyundai's bold future hope: a toast-sized battery
> Updated Fri. Jul. 17 2009 10:15 AM ET
> 
> Jeremy Cato, Autos.CTV.ca
> 
> FOUNTAIN VALLEY, Calif. -- John Krafcik, CEO and president of Hyundai Motor America, is rolling over in his hands the ideal symbol of what he's arguing is the future of the Korean auto maker - a battery.
> 
> But it's not just any battery.
> 
> Krafcik, a former Ford Motor Co. product development executive, is showing off a gel-like lithium polymer battery cell that's about the size of two slices of toast laid out side-by-side. Less than 80 of these cells will help power the gasoline-electric hybrid Hyundai plans to launch in 2010. That car, a modified Hyundai Sonata midsize sedan, is key to a bold company goal.
> 
> "Hyundai aims to be the most fuel-efficient auto maker on the planet," says Krafcik. "We're aligning our global R&D resources in Michigan, California, Nam Yang, and Frankfurt to develop the Blue Drive technologies we need to achieve our goal, a 35 mpg U.S. fleet average by 2015."
> 
> Blue, of course, means "green" in the car business, thus Blue Drive is the buzz phrase for all of Hyundai's efforts on fuel efficiency and low emissions. Hyundai, despite Krafcik's apparent confidence, is playing catch-up here.
> 
> Toyota and Honda, in particular, have both been producing hybrids for more than a decade and the Japanese auto makers rank No. 1 and No. 2 respectively in overall fuel efficiency for their fleets.
> 
> Hyundai's edge and a key piece in why the company can catch those two auto makers and others, says Krafcik, is in battery technology. The company plans to be the first car maker anywhere to introduce lithium polymer batteries commercially.
> 
> And this is no small matter. Hyundai's batteries, says Krafcik, weigh 35 per cent less than current nickel-metal hydride cells and are 40 per cent smaller. They also last 1.5 times longer than nickel-metal hydride batteries, generate less heat, and are more resilient to shock than other lithium-ion batteries.
> 
> Moreover, the polymer in the battery's chemistry actually resembles a gel, so batteries do not need to be shaped in any particular way.
> 
> This, says Krafcik, allows engineers to pack the batteries almost anywhere they want on the vehicle. So Hyundai's engineers and designers will not face the problems that come with bulky hybrid batteries. Theoretically, at least.
> 
> On top of that, Hyundai executives also say the company's engineers are working with suppliers to develop a hybrid system with lighter materials and fewer parts than existing systems.
> 
> The goal, naturally, is to build a Hyundai hybrid that is lighter, cheaper and more entertaining to drive than a Toyota hybrid. On top of that, Hyundai is planning a range of other new models designed aimed at the goal of leadership in fuel efficiency.
> 
> Here's Hyundai's "green" product plan: The company will bring its first U.S.-market gasoline-electric full hybrid in the next-generation Sonata for October 2010; a new crossover concept powered by a turbocharged gasoline direction injection engine is coming, too; and future high-mileage editions of the Accent and Elantra are in the works, too.
> 
> On top of that, Hyundai is planning several other new or updated models in the next year or so: a Tucson SUV redesign; an Accent subcompact redesign; a Sonata redesign; a Santa Fe redesign; a freshening of the Genesis luxury sedan; and the likely introduction of a large luxury sedan to compete with the likes of the Lexus LS 460. It's called the Equus.
> 
> It adds up to an aggressive push. Hyundai is emboldened by a number of factors, including a weak South Korean currency that helps offset the 6.1 per cent tariff on products imported from Korea. South Korea's home market is also protected, which allows the company to operate from a relatively strong and stable base even before a single vehicle is exported.
> 
> The ambition and commitment behind Hyundai's "green" plan are really quite astonishing. Barely a decade ago the Hyundai Group was in financial turmoil and its car brand was decidedly second-tier - plagued by a reputation for poor quality, bland performance and undistinguished design.
> 
> Now, using Toyota's renowned product development and production methods as a guide, Hyundai's quality is first-rate and the design and performance of its best models are on par with any in the industry.
> 
> With quality, design and performance apparently under control, the Korean company has set its sights on being a leader in green car technologies. On top of that, Hyundai is still working on equaling the competition in the so-called "things-gone-right" department.
> 
> Just this week, for instance, J.D. Power and Associates released its latest APEAL study (automotive performance execution and layout). The Korean auto maker finished below the industry average, trailing competitors such as Ford, Honda, Mitsubishi, Nissan and Mazda. Clearly Hyundai products need to do more on the "surprise and delight" side of things.
> 
> The so-called "green" push is designed to deal with that, at least in part. But going there means taking on Toyota, in particular, where the Japanese auto maker is a global powerhouse.
> 
> Yet Toyota is really just one of a handful of global car companies vying for the cachet that comes with selling vehicles equipped with the smartest green technologies.
> 
> Honda is obviously a major player and so is Ford. The Dearborn, Mich. auto maker is now launching its 2010 Fusion Hybrid. The Fusion Hybrid is a symbol of Ford's revitalization plan, one heavily based on what Ford calls "Drive Green" technologies.
> 
> General Motors, too, has a fleet of hybrids already for sale and European auto makers from Volkswagen to BMW are moving ahead rapidly with hybrids, electric cars and cleaner diesels that get excellent fuel economy.
> 
> All the major auto makers have some sort of lead on Hyundai in this area. Remember, Hyundai's No. 1 focus the past decade has been on getting the reliability, design and performance of its models competitive with the best in the industry.
> 
> No one argues the company's plan is bold, least of all Krafcik. As one investment fund manager told BusinessWeek, "Achieving a successful test and delivering a commercial success are two different things," said Kim Jae Woo, an auto specialist at Bermuda-based fund manager Orbis Investment. "With Hyundai trying to address technical challenges on all fronts, its resources will be thinly distributed."
> 
> Krafcik concedes the point, but exudes confidence, arguing that Hyundai's plans are well considered do-able. We'll know for certain within the year.


----------



## kyenan

Source: http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/News/articleId=152949 



> Korea: Kia Forte Hybrid Debuts
> Date posted: 07-17-2009
> 
> SEOUL, South Korea — The new Hyundai Avante LPi hybrid has a new sibling in Korea: The Kia Forte LPi hybrid.
> 
> Kia spent nearly $200 million and 25 months to develop its new hybrid, which shares much of its hardware with the Avante LPi hybrid, including the 114-horsepower 1.6-liter four-cylinder Gamma engine that runs on liquid petroleum and the 20-hp electric motor. Fuel efficiency is 42 mpg, and carbon-dioxide emissions are a low 99g/km.
> 
> The Forte hybrid offers an "auto stop" system that reduces fuel consumption and emissions, as well as a continuously variable transmission with an "E-gear" mode. An "economic driving grader" flower blossoms on the instrument panel, according to the fuel efficiency while driving.
> 
> Prices range from $16,300-$18,500 — a bit more expensive than the Avante LPi Hybrid due to different options. Early buyers this month will get a $160 discount.
> 
> Kia is aiming for 2,000 sales this year in Korea and 5,000 a year beginning in 2010, but Kia officials said the Forte LPi will not come to the U.S. The company said it will add a gasoline hybrid model by 2011 and a plug-in hybrid by 2013.
> 
> Inside Line says: Kia has no immediate plans to sell the Forte hybrid outside Korea. — M.J. Lee, Correspondent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Kia Forte LPi hybrid joins its sibling, the Hyundai Avante LPi hybrid, in the Korean domestic market. (Photo courtesy of Kia Motors America)


----------



## kyenan

source: http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20090721-704757.html



> JULY 21, 2009, 6:44 A.M. ET
> INTERVIEW:Hyundai Mobis In Supply Talks With Chrysler,China Cos
> By Kyong-Ae Choi Of DOW JONES NEWSWIRES
> 
> SEOUL (Dow Jones)--Hyundai Mobis Co. (012330.SE), South Korea's top auto parts maker by output, is in talks with Chrysler LLC (C.XX) and Chinese companies to supply them with car parts to ease its heavy reliance on automobile affiliates.
> 
> "We expect to supply chassis modules to a new model of Chrysler on top of the Jeep Wrangler (to which Hyundai Mobis is supplying complete chassis modules)," Lee Joon-hyung, executive vice-president of Hyundai Mobis' global business team, told Dow Jones Newswires in an interview.
> 
> He said Hyundai Mobis may deliver more than 100,000 units of chassis modules a year to Chrysler for five to six years.
> 
> Hyundai Mobis will focus mainly on European car makers, such as BMW AG (BMW.XE), Mercedes-Benz and Audi AG (NSU.XE), and U.S. car makers to lower its dependence on Hyundai Motor Co. (005380.SE) and Kia Motors Corp. (000270.SE) to 75% of sales by 2015 from about 90% currently, said Lee.
> 
> Hyundai Mobis, Hyundai Motor and Kia Motors are all affiliates of the Hyundai-Kia Automotive Group.
> 
> Hyundai Mobis is trying to get orders for lamps, electronic equipment parts, chassis modules and brake systems from BMW, and electronic equipment parts from Benz.
> 
> "We are making all-out efforts to win orders from BMW within this year and expect tangible results from Benz soon or later," he said.
> 
> Lee said, however, that the company can't ignore "rapidly emerging" China, which it expects will likely replace the U.S. market as the world's No. 1 automobile market by the year-end.
> 
> The company forecasts China's annual domestic automobile sales to reach over 11 million units in 2009, compared with an estimated 9.69 million units in the U.S.
> 
> Hyundai Mobis is stepping up efforts to strengthen its presence in the world's most populous country by marketing core parts, such as lamps, airbag systems and motor-driven power steering.
> 
> "Under way are advanced talks with China's complete car makers to supply lamps following a series of local road shows," said Lee, who also serves as chief operating officer of the South Korean car parts company.
> 
> Currently, Hyundai Mobis provides complete chassis modules and fog lamps to Chrysler and lamps to some models of Volkswagen.
> 
> "Hyundai Mobis needs to increase its supply volume on an OEM basis to foreign car makers to seek long-term growth," Kim Seung-hwan at Leading Investment & Securities said.
> 
> Expects Slow But Steady Recovery In 2H
> 
> Hyundai Mobis expects its sales to recover from the second half after hitting bottom in the first half. Sales in the first quarter had dropped 13% due to sluggish demand, while "sales in the second quarter will be similar to the corresponding year-earlier figure (of KRW2.6 trillion)," Lee said.
> 
> As the global economy seems to be over the worst, demand for automobiles is expected to recover, which will help raise demand for car parts as well, analysts said.
> 
> If the USD/KRW stays around KRW1,200 in the second half, the company will be able to achieve its annual sales target of KRW8.9 trillion and its target of $6.7 billion in sales from overseas units this year, he said.
> 
> In 2008, Hyundai Mobis' sales stood at KRW9.29 trillion, while sales from its overseas businesses were at $6.4 billion.
> 
> "We had set our business targets for this year based on the conservative 1,000 won (rate) and benefited from a weak won in the first half," said Lee. The exchange rate was at an average KRW1,415.22 to the dollar in the first quarter and at KRW1,288.68 in the second quarter, according to the Bank of Korea.
> 
> Hyundai Mobis aims for KRW22 trillion in sales from its original equipment manufacturing, or OEM, business, in 2015 on a consolidated basis, up from an estimated KRW12 trillion this year.
> 
> To gain a foothold outside its home turf, it also plans to raise the ratio of value-added core auto parts to 50% of overall OEM sales in 2015 from 30% currently.
> 
> "We will develop cutting-edge electronic equipment parts for hybrid cars which we expect will account for a sizable portion of the automobile market," Lee said.
> 
> To that end, Hyundai Mobis has recently merged with Hyundai Autonet, another Hyundai Automotive Group affiliate, which manufactures audio and navigation systems for vehicles.
> 
> Hyundai Mobis has 10 module and core auto parts plants in South Korea and 12 overseas plants in countries such as China, the U.S., Europe and India.
> 
> Hyundai Mobis shares have almost doubled so far this year to end at KRW122,500 Tuesday, reflecting an expected improvement in second quarter earnings.
> 
> -By Kyong-Ae Choi, Dow Jones Newswires; 822-2198-2236; [email protected]


----------



## kyenan

source: http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2009/07/22/2009072200258.html



> Hyundai to Invest 130 Million Euros to Upgrade Czech Plant
> 
> Hyundai Motor will invest 130 million euros in its Nosovice plant in the Czech Republic over the next two years, the company said Tuesday. The planned investment aims to enhance production capacity at the plant, which serves as the carmaker's production base in Europe.
> 
> When the capacity upgrade is completed in 2011 the plant will be able to produce 300,000 cars a year, up from the current 200,000. Hyundai also plans to focus investment on raising gearbox output at the plant from the current 300,000 units to 500,000 within two years. The Nosovice facility produces gearboxes not only for itself but also for a Kia plant in Zilina, Slovakia.
> 
> Hyundai has seen its sales soar as European countries offer incentives to drivers who trade in old cars for new ones. It sold 172,116 units in Europe in the first half of this year, up 15.7 percent on-year, while the overall European market contracted 11 percent over the same period.
> [email protected] / Jul. 22, 2009 09:03 KST


----------



## kyenan

source: http://www.autonet.ca/autos/search/testdrives/2009/07/03/10015451-autonet.html



> 2009 Kia Sportage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos by -Autonet.ca
> Joe Duarte
> Published: 21 07 2009
> 
> more pix--> http://www.autonet.ca/autos/search/testdrives/2009/07/03/pf-10015451.html
> 
> Sporty Sportage comes of age
> 
> Since its introduction, the Kia Sportage been regarded as the runt of the SUV litter – it’s smaller and often overlooked by people who shop the market, yet through it all it keeps a cheerful demeanour and tries its best to keep up with its brawnier A-type siblings.
> 
> It’s probably undeserving of being ignored, having been developed with a helping hand from Lotus and Mazda and currently able to compete against more established compact utes. In general, it is a pretty good acquisition for people who basically want an SUV for its all-year drivability and versatility.
> 
> Sportage was born in 1995 and was by far the smallest SUV sold in this country but marketed to its strengths of easy manoeuvrability and trail capability. It was redesigned for 2005 after the Hyundai takeover of Kia and upsized considerably to twin with Hyundai’s Tucson. At that time, it also acquired the use of Hyundai’s small V6, losing its fuel economy edge but landing some towing muscle.
> 
> It’s still the smallest SUV in our market, though it is considerably closer to the likes of the Ford Escape, Honda CR-V and VW Tiguan (probably its main competitors). It’s available in front wheel drive and all wheel drive, both available with the V6 but with that engine only mated to a four-speed automatic with Steptronic sequential shift capabilities.
> 
> Our test vehicle was the top of the line LX-V6 with a Luxury package that added a sunroof, satellite radio, luggage net in the cargo area, and leather seating (heated up front) and trim – all items you could really do without and save yourself $1,700. Although you could also probably make do with front wheel drive, we feel AWD is a good investment for $2,000.
> 
> The V6 adds a fair amount of pep to Sportage performance and if you like to play with the automatic’s gears, you’ll enjoy even better acceleration. It never lacks for passing and merging power and it does add considerably to pulling power up hills. We didn’t experiment with towing, but it is rated at 2,000 lbs., which is normal for just about any vehicle.
> 
> Because it is a relatively short SUV riding on a short wheelbase, the pitchiness common to the herd is more pronounced that in larger units. The fully independent suspension (Macpherson struts up front and dual links in the rear) does a good job of controlling that both on the trail and on today’s rougher city pavement. Handling is actually quite good for an SUV (with acknowledgement to the overall stature built closer to the ground and fairly direct steering), but you still wouldn’t want to enter it in a slalom event.
> 
> Inside, there’s room for four in relative comfort with a flat rear floor adding to the possibility of a comfortable rear passenger, if you really must squeeze a third body back there. The rear seats recline slightly for added back comfort or they fold forward in a 60/40 split to almost flat with the cargo area floor. The cargo area is roomy for this size vehicle and you should be able to stack a foursome’s set of clubs. There is some underfloor storage around the compact rear spare.
> 
> Up front, the driver benefits from big gauges and easily reachable controls with set and forget items for cabin temperature and lots of storage cubbies for whatever items have to come along for the ride. The radio features a big display window and acceptably sized knobs and buttons.
> 
> It all comes together is an attractive interior and exterior parcel that will deliver whatever all-year motoring it’s called upon to provide in an easily to handle package (both on the road and in the wallet).
> 
> Summary:
> 
> Year/Make/Model--2009 Kia Sportage
> Price as tested--$30,935
> Trim level--LX-V6 Luxury
> Price range--$21,695-$30,935
> Freight--$1,650
> Options--none
> EnerGuide fuel economy ratings--11.7 L/100km city; 8.8 L/100km hwy
> Observed fuel economy--11.2 L/100km combined over 819 km.
> Warranty (basic)--5 years/100,000 km
> Warranty (powertrain)--5 years/100,000 km
> Competitors--Ford Escape; Jeep Patriot; Hyundai Tucson; Mazda Tribute; Volkswagen Tiguan
> Strong Points
> - affordability
> - V6 power and smoothness
> - overall utility
> 
> Weak Points
> - pitchy ride
> - fuel economy
> - buyer perceptions
> 
> 
> Editors Rating--> http://www.autonet.ca/autos/search/testdrives/2009/07/03/10015451-autonet.html


----------



## kyenan

source: http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601080&sid=aozBgz1vAjQo



> Hyundai Motor Profit Unexpectedly Rises to Record (Update2)
> By Seonjin Cha
> 
> July 23 (Bloomberg) -- Hyundai Motor Co., South Korea’s largest automaker, reported record quarterly profit, helped by higher earnings at affiliates including a joint-venture in China and Kia Motors Corp.
> 
> Net income gained 48 percent to 811.9 billion won ($650 million) in the three months ended June, from 546.9 billion won a year earlier, the Seoul-based carmaker said in an e-mailed statement today. Analysts had expected profit to decline to 431 billion won, according to the median of 23 estimates compiled by Bloomberg. Sales, which do not include affiliates, dropped 11 percent to 8.08 trillion won.
> 
> Government stimulus programs in South Korea, China, Europe and the U.S. aimed at spurring auto demand lifted Hyundai’s global unit sales by 7.3 percent last quarter, the automaker said. The carmaker boosted domestic sales 16 percent in the period helped by a 30 percent cut in the sales tax and raised sales goal in China for second time this year.
> 
> “Hyundai is improving profit at a faster pace than we expected,” said Park Hyoung Ryol, who manages $800 million of assets, including shares of the automaker, at Consus Asset Management Co. in Seoul. “Hyundai boosted profit and expanded market share worldwide as peers faltered.”
> 
> Operating profit, or sales minus the cost of goods sold and administrative expenses, fell 0.8 percent to 657.3 billion won after boosting marketing spending, the company said.
> 
> Hyundai fell 3 percent to close at 81,700 won at the close of trading in Seoul. The stock has more than doubled this year.
> 
> *China Boost *
> 
> Hyundai’s global market share reached 5 percent during the first half for the first time gaining market share in the U.S. and Europe, while sales in China surged 56 percent, it said in the statement.
> 
> “The contributions from overseas units were a sure boost in the last quarter,” said Song Sang Hoon, an analyst at Kyobo Securities Co. in Seoul.
> 
> Hyundai today said it aims to take a 4.8 percent share of the of U.S. market this year. It took 4.3 percent of the U.S. light vehicle market in the first half, compared with 3.1 percent a year earlier on stronger sales of Elantra and Accent small cars, while Toyota Motor Corp. and General Motors Corp.’s market share slipped in the period.
> 
> Hyundai forecasts its global vehicle sales will rise at least 7 percent this year to more than 3 million units on strong growth in emerging markets and government stimulus packages, Chief Financial Officer Chung Tae Hwan told reporters in Seoul today.
> 
> To lure customers into its showrooms, the automaker spent 6 percent of its revenue on marketing during the first half, up from 2.8 percent in the same period last year, according to the company.
> 
> “That was an aggressive investment to expand market presence,” said Stephen Ahn, the head of research at LIG Investment & Securities Co. in Seoul. “Hyundai should benefit from the enlarged share when industry demand begins to pick up.”
> 
> To contact the reporter on this story: Seonjin Cha in Seoul at [email protected]
> 
> Last Updated: July 23, 2009 03:19 EDT


----------



## kyenan

> New Kias set for Frankfurt debut
> Updated Kia Cee'd and new Sorento due next month
> 12 August 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kia Cee'd now available with stop-start
> 
> Kia will unveil a revised version of its Cee’d medium family car and an all-new Sorento 4x4 at the Frankfurt Motor Show in September.
> 
> The Cee’d has been Kia’s most successful medium sized vehicle ever, representing a value-orientated challenge to mainstream rivals, such as the Ford Focus and Vauxhall Astra. But it has been on sale since 2006, and it’s time for a refresh.
> 
> The revised version gets the latest Kia corporate grille design - we’re not sure this will appeal to all buyers - as well as detail changes to the interior and some mechanical upgrades. Chief among these are new suspension settings and the introduction of an Eco-dynamics model.
> 
> Kia Cee'd gets stop-start
> The Kia Cee'd Eco-dynamics will feature a stop-start system (dubbed ISG) to reduce fuel consumption. It also brings the Cee’d’s CO2 emissions down to 110g/km.
> 
> However, modifications across the board mean emissions from the entire Cee’d line up are, on average, 5% lower than before.
> 
> Bodywork changes make the new car 25mm longer, while a new steering wheel and gearknob join all-red illumination and the option of dual-zone climate control on the inside.
> 
> The 1.6-litre turbodiesel engine gains ISG and a six-speed manual gearbox and the electronic stability control (ESC) system is boosted with Hill Hold Assist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Kia Sorento has an on-road bias
> 
> Kia's seven-year warranty on the Cee'd remains as before. Prices and full specification details will be announced closer to the UK on sale date, which should be later this year.
> 
> All-new Kia Sorento
> Also on the Kia stand at Frankfurt will be a new Sorento 4x4.
> 
> Longer and lower than the old Sorento, it seats seven and is powered by Kia’s notable 2.2-litre turbodiesel engine. While the previous Sorento was a modest hit with off-roading enthusiasts on a budget, thanks to its capable, rough-and-ready performance, the new one is said to have a much greater on-road bias.
> 
> Monocoque design boosts efficiency
> To this end, the old fashioned body-on-frame structure has been replaced by an up-to-date monocoque chassis design - shaving up to 215kg from the vehicle’s weight. This is likely to result in improvements to efficiency, performance and handling.
> 
> Options will include keyless entry, a reversing camera with display built into the rear-view mirror, and a panoramic roof.
> 
> The new Sorento goes on sale in the UK on 1 February 2010. Pricing will be confirmed nearer that date.


source: http://www.which.co.uk/news/2009/08/new-kias-set-for-frankfurt-debut-182308.jsp


----------



## kyenan

> Koup - Kia’s first two-door
> 
> 11 Aug 09 @ 05:00pm
> by PETER BARNWEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIA’S new Cerato Koup (known as the Forte Koup in some markets) marks the latest expansion of Kia’s comprehensive global model line-up, with the introduction of the brand’s first-ever two-door coupe.
> 
> Lower, shorter and lighter than its four-door Cerato sedan sister car, the two-door Cerato Koup brings more style and more sportiness to the ultra-competitive C-segment marketplace.
> 
> Despite its sporty appearance and lower roofline, the 4.48-metre long Koup has an unusually long wheelbase (2650 mm) and will offer class-leading passenger and luggage space. It also has highly competitive levels of equipment and active and passive safety features.
> 
> Customers will be able to choose 2.0-litre and 1.6-litre petrol engines, with manual or automatic transmissions, three equipment levels (LX, EX and SX), in a selection of nine exterior colours and three interior colours, with a broad range of factory-fitted optional extras.
> 
> Koup targets Honda Civic Coupe, Hyundai Tiburon, and three-door hatchbacks such as the Citroen C4 Coupe, VW Scirocco and Volvo C30.
> 
> Styled under the direction of Kia’s chief design officer Peter Schreyer, the new Cerato Koup production model is based on the Koup concept car created by the design team at Kia’s California design studios.
> 
> Manufacturing of the new model is already under way in Korea.
> 
> Both models are built at the Hwasung facility which also produces the Kia Sorento.


source: http://sydney-central.whereilive.com.au/lifestyle/story/kia-s-first-two-door/


----------



## kyenan

> Production version of Kia’s No.3 Concept Mini MPV: Spyshots
> 
> Posted by HarvinderAugust 10, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you see above is a spyshot of the upcoming mini MPV by Kia. First showcased as a concept car at this year’s Geneva Motor Show (Kia No.3 Concept), the production version of the new mini MPV is expected to be unveiled at the Frankfurt Motor Show. Codenamed as the YN, the image above suggests that the styling of the final production version will stay true to the No.3 Concept’s. Continue reading to view another image.


source: http://www.icars.sg/2009/6926/production-version-of-kias-no3-concept-mini-mpv-spyshots/


----------



## kyenan

> AUGUST 11, 2009, 9:23 P.M. ET.
> KDB: Won't Aid GM Daewoo If No Long-term Devt Plan From GM
> 
> SEOUL (Dow Jones)-- Korea Development Bank said Wednesday it won't provide financial support to GM Daewoo Auto & Technology Co. unless parent General Motors Corp. (GM) comes up with a long-term development plan for its South Korean unit.
> 
> "There is no change in our (existing) stance that no additional funding or refinancing will be made to GM Daewoo if GM plans to operate the Korean unit as just a manufacturing base of small cars," KDB spokesman Sung Ju-young told Dow Jones Newswires by phone.
> 
> His remarks came after GM Chief Financial Officer Ray Young said GM has "re-engaged" the Korean state-run bank about a request for refinancing and additional funding for GM Daewoo.
> 
> -By Kyong-Ae Choi, Dow Jones Newswires; 822-2198-2236; [email protected]


source: http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20090811-717840.html


----------



## kyenan

> It's Official: Hyundai Equus Will Go On Sale in the U.S. in Late 2010
> Posted Today 09:00 AM by Scott_Evans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few months ago, Hyundai brought its Korean-market Equus luxury sedan to the New York Auto Show to gauge consumer reaction. So good was the feedback that 100 copies went on a tour across the U.S. and reports from Hyundai's top U.S execs loudly hinted that a U.S. spec car was on the way. Now, it's been confirmed: Hyundai announced today that the Equus will go on sale in the U.S. late next year.
> 
> "We showed the car at the New York Auto Show earlier this year, and the response was fantastic," says John Krafcik, CEO of Hyundai Motor America. "Since then, we've had a fleet travelling around the country, capturing input from our dealers and consumers. Here, too, the response was extraordinarily positive, and similar to the market reaction to the award-winning Genesis, so we've decided to bring it to the U.S."
> 
> The fleet of Korean-spec Equus' will make their next stop at the Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance this week where Hyundai will officially announce plans to sell the car in the U.S. For the moment, Hyundai is only officially announcing that the Equus will go on sale in late 2010 and says that all other details, including the name of the U.S.-spec model, will be revealed closer to the launch. We expect the Equus to start around $60,000, handily undercutting the competition from Lexus, BMW, Audi and Mercedes-Benz while offering comparable equipment.
> 
> When our own Angus MacKenzie first evaluated the car in New York, he wrote that Hyundai had nothing to lose by bringing the Equus here. After the surprise success of the smaller, lower-priced Genesis sedan and the nationwide tour the Equus embarked on, Hyundai agrees. Do you?


source: http://wot.motortrend.com/6568137/a...-go-on-sale-in-the-us-in-late-2010/index.html


----------



## kyenan

> MONDAY, AUGUST 17, 2009
> INTERNATIONAL TRADER - EUROPE
> 
> The Koreans Are Coming
> By VITO J. RACANELLI
> 
> _Continentals snap up Korean cars._
> 
> FOR A CHANGE, THE NEWS WAS SALUTARY last month for European car makers, as June European new-car registrations rose 2.4% from a year earlier, after 13 months of declines. Germany's Volkswagen (ticker: VLKSY) and Italy's Fiat (FIA) were among the biggest beneficiaries of the pickup, which stemmed from scrappage programs enacted recently across the Continent.
> 
> Other winners included Korea's Hyundai Motor (005380.Korea) and Kia Motors (000270.Korea) -- and there lies a future headache for European mass-market auto makers. Thanks to incentives, the generally lower-priced cars of Hyundai saw a 27% rise in June registrations, with their European market share climbing 0.50 of a percentage point, to 2.3%, according to the European Automobile Manufacturers Association. Kia's share rose 10%, to 1.7%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broken Streak: Stocks fell by almost 1%, breaking a four-week winning streak. Utilities rose.
> 
> The scrappage scheme -- offering discounts to car buyers who trade in older models -- highlights how attractive Korea's lower-priced cars are to Europeans. Even when the incentives are discontinued, the Korean cars will hold plenty of appeal in Europe.
> 
> In fact, the more pressing threat to the likes of VW, Fiat, Renault (RNSDF), Peugeot-Citroen (PEUGY) and GM's Opel unit is the European Union's proposed free-trade agreement with South Korea.
> 
> The potential elimination of 10% import tariffs by 2015, combined with a 30% depreciation of the Korean won versus the euro, could give Korean car makers a €3,500-per-car price advantage, through lower labor costs and currency flexibility, according to a recent Credit Suisse report. Essentially, the Korean makers would be able to use low-cost parts from China, assemble cars using low-cost labor in South Korea, and sell them without any duty in high-priced Europe.
> 
> The still-to-be finalized trade deal could get watered down by the powerful auto-makers' manufacturers association, but it bears watching. If a similar agreement with Japan in 2000 is any guide -- Japanese car makers' share surged to about 11% to 13% of the European market, from 9% to 11% in the 1990s -- the Korean competitors are sure to notch healthy market-share increases over the next couple of years at the expense of European mass-market producers. Don't expect that share loss to be recouped from the removal of tariffs on European cars sold into Korea; that market is just 10% as large as Europe's.
> 
> Korean car makers have been underestimated in Europe, says Arndt Ellinghorst, a London-based analyst at Credit Suisse. "In 1990, they were selling 18,000 units annually here, and now it's over 500,000. If this growth continues, it will be a painful market-share drain on the existing volume car makers," he warns.
> 
> The industry is already laboring under the constraints of 20% overcapacity and consumer skittishness. Auto sales are expected to drop 5% to 10% in 2010. With that as a backdrop, when the incentives are phased out, price will remain an important factor for consumers in a future where economic growth will be lower than it has been for the past few years.
> 
> The Koreans are coming, and Europe should pay heed.
> 
> THE DOW JONES STOXX INDEX of 600 European companies fell almost 1% on the week, to 228.77 -- breaking a four-week winning streak.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> E-mail: [email protected]


source: http://online.barrons.com/article/SB125028860432233133.html


----------



## kyenan

> New Renderings Preview 2010 Hyundai Tucson Before Frankfurt Motor Show Debut
> Posted Yesterday 06:00 AM by Evan McCausland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These artistic renderings are our first look at the all-new Hyundai Tucson, which will make its global debut at the 2009 Frankfurt motor show in September.
> 
> As can be seen, the production Tucson will largely resemble the HED 6 “ix onic” concept shown at the 2009 Geneva motor show. Both vehicles were designed in Hyundai’s European design center in Russelshiem, Germany, under the auspices of head designer Tomas Buerkle. Although we’ve yet to see the finalized product in person, we’re expecting a very fluid, curvaceous vehicle, albeit without some of the fanciful elements typically found on concept cars.
> 
> Specific details on the new Tucson (called the ix35 in Europe) are presently limited, but we’ll know more closer to its unveiling on September 15. Stay with Automobile Magazine for the latest on Hyundai’s compact SUV and all the latest news from the Frankfurt motor show.


source: http://rumors.automobilemag.com/654...-before-frankfurt-motor-show-debut/index.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> 2009 Frankfurt Auto Show Preview: Hyundai Teases ix35 SUV, Set to Replace Tucson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEOUL, South Korea — The Hyundai ix35, the Korean automaker's first SUV with European roots, will make its world debut at the 2009 Frankfurt Auto Show. In a statement, Hyundai said the ix35 will "replace the Tucson."
> 
> But while company insiders tell Inside Line that the ix35 will come to the U.S. in 2010 as a 2011 model, the details — such as whether the Tucson's name will be changed here — are sketchy. Hyundai Motor America spokesman Dan Bedore told Inside Line on Monday that he "can't comment on U.S. plans" for the SUV.
> 
> Hyundai's home office released a teaser image of the vehicle, showing the nameplate and little else. It noted that the ix35 "represents a major step forward for Hyundai in Europe," since it is the first SUV to be "conceived and engineered in Europe." The design harks back to the HED-6 concept car that debuted at the 2009 Geneva Auto Show.
> 
> Hyundai will also show off what it calls a "significantly revised Santa Fe" at the 2009 Frankfurt Auto Show. "The upgrades for the Santa Fe include revisions to the powertrain, steering and suspension," the company said in a statement.
> 
> The ix35's will debut on September 15, when Hyundai says it will announce further information about the SUV.
> 
> Inside Line says: The Tucson is about to get a major makeover, thanks to a Euro-inspired redesign. — Anita Lienert, Correspondent


source: http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/autoshows/frankfurt/2009/hyundaiix35suvtease.html


----------



## kyenan

> GM’s Korean Unit Debuts Spark for Minicar-Led Revival (Update1)
> By Seonjin Cha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aug. 19 (Bloomberg) -- General Motors Co.’s South Korean unit introduced the Spark minicar, the first step in a 150-plus country roll-out, as the automaker seeks a revival by focusing more on small vehicles and Asian operations.
> 
> GM Daewoo Auto & Technology Co. will begin selling the Spark domestically, under the name Matiz Creative, from Sept. 1, it said in an e-mailed statement today. The car, fitted with a 1-liter gasoline engine and a four-speed automatic transmission, can travel 17 kilometers (10.6 miles), per liter.
> 
> Incheon, South Korea-based GM Daewoo has become the global center for GM’s development of mini and small cars, as the carmaker adds more fuel-efficient vehicles amid rising concern about oil prices and the environment. GM, the world’s No. 2 automaker, collapsed into U.S. government ownership amid tumbling domestic sales and plunging demand for sport-utility vehicles and trucks.
> 
> “The Spark can trigger a sales recovery for GM and help cement GM Daewoo’s role within GM,” said Sohn Myung Woo, a Seoul-based analyst at Woori Investment & Securities Co. “It has a symbolic importance for both GM Daewoo and its parent.”
> 
> GM Daewoo spent 295 billion won ($236 million) over 27 months developing the car. In South Korea, it will cost from 9.06 million won ($7,200) to 10.09 million won, with three sub models. A version with a manual transmission may be added from early 2010 depending on demand, according to the statement.
> 
> *Spark Exports *
> 
> GM Daewoo will start export production of the minicar late this year. Overseas sales will begin in early 2010, starting in Europe, where the car will wear the Chevrolet badge, the company said. The model will be marketed in the U.S. in 2011, the first minicar GM will introduce in the country, Michael Grimaldi, GM Daewoo’s chief executive officer, told reporters in Seoul.
> 
> “This is an important model for both GM Daewoo and the new GM to grow in global markets,” he added.
> 
> GM is focusing on smaller and more fuel-efficient vehicles in a bid to lure customers back from Toyota Motor Corp. and Hyundai Motor Co. The carmaker will introduce the Volt, an electric car set to have a range more than four times as long as Toyota’s Prius, late next year.
> 
> The automaker is also boosting its presence in Asia as the region withstands the global recession that has hit car sales in the U.S. and Europe. In China, the carmaker expects full-year sales growth of at least 20 percent, following a 78 percent jump last month, Kevin Wale, president of its China operations, said in a Bloomberg TV interview in Shanghai today.
> 
> GM Daewoo is talking to its main creditor Korea Development Bank for additional loans after using up a $2 billion credit line. Its vehicle sales fell 47 percent in the first seven months to 306,073, the company said on Aug. 3. Local sales dropped 33 percent, while exports slumped 50 percent.
> 
> To contact the reporter on this story: Seonjin Cha in Seoul at [email protected]
> 
> Last Updated: August 18, 2009 23:45 EDT


source: http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=aPNBcy6dz8aY


----------



## kyenan

> Hyundai, Kia to unveil a new electric car
> 
> August 17, 2009
> Korea’s Hyundai Motor Co. and its affiliate Kia Motors Corp. said yesterday that they plan to unveil an electric car at the world’s largest motor show to be held in Germany next month.
> 
> Hyundai and Kia, Korea’s top two car makers, will display the small electric car, the i10, at the Frankfurt Motor Show scheduled for Sept. 15 to 17, said the flagship companies of the Hyundai-Kia Automotive Group. The exhibition is in line with the group’s push to manufacture cars that don’t emit carbon dioxide, the prime culprit of global warming.
> 
> According to industry watchers, the group’s showcasing of an electric car at the global motor show indicates it has made considerable headway in its “green car project.”
> 
> On Friday, the group made public a master plan to develop environmentally friendly cars in an effort to become one of the world’s four largest green car makers. Under the plan, Hyundai and Kia will push to produce hybrid and hydrogen fuel cell vehicles within two to three years and start selling plug-in hybrid electric vehicles in the United States in 2012. Yonhap


source: http://joongangdaily.joins.com/article/view.asp?aid=2908840


----------



## mjx729

cool pics


----------



## kyenan

> Hyundai develops new forklift engine
> 
> Hyundai Motor Co. announced yesterday that it has developed a 2.4-liter engine for forklifts that meets the United States' Tier-4 emission standards, which will be enforced from 2010. The engine will be available in two versions - a gasoline-powered version and one that can use both gasoline and liquefied petroleum gas.
> 
> The engine, developed in collaboration with Hyundai Heavy Industries, is based on the engine used in the Hyundai Sonata and the Kia Lotze. The company said that the forklift engine shares more than 90 percent of the parts with the automobile engine, reducing maintenance costs.
> 
> The engine will be fitted in Hyundai Heavy Industries' forklifts starting in September.
> 
> ([email protected])
> 
> 2009.08.10


source: http://www.koreaherald.co.kr/NEWKHSITE/data/html_dir/2009/08/10/200908100073.asp


----------



## kyenan

> POSCO develops 590 Mpa galvanized steel for automobiles
> Saturday, 22 Aug 2009
> 
> POSCO has become the first company in the world to develop a 590 mega pascal alloy hot galvanizing sheet for automobiles.
> 
> The newly developed sheet is greatly improved in strength, weight, and fineness.
> 
> The new product can endure up to 60 kilometers of pressure per square millimeter, which is 70% stronger than existing 340 mega pascal steel sheets are capable of doing.
> 
> The new steel product can make car sheets thinner but more flexible and with greater strength.


source: http://news.google.co.kr/news/search?um=1&ned=kr&hl=ko&q=posco%2C+automobile


----------



## kyenan

> 2010 Kia Hybrid Test Drive: Prototype Forte and Cee'd Hybrids Pave Way to 2011 Optima Hybrid
> 
> Kia is leading a relatively late charge into the global hybrid car business. But over the past decade, it has set up research and development outposts in Germany, the United States, Japan and a $60 million facility in South Korea.
> 
> Recently, Kia and Hyundai have earmarked $6 billion in research and development, the majority of which will go toward the development of hybrid and fuel cell vehicles. And the first Kia hybrid we'll see stateside will be an all-new Optima, which will debut in 2010 as a 2011 model. For a taste of Kia's progress, we tested hybrid versions of the recently launched Forte sedan and the Cee'd, a hatchback currently enjoying strong sales in Europe. These two mild hybrid applications were created by Kia's R&D department for real-world testing, and the development work done on these cars will likely help Kia fine-tune the Optima hybrid.
> 
> By Basem Wasef
> Published on: August 20, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Specs*
> 
> Developed as an upgraded version of a Rio Hybrid powerplant, the cee'd hybrid's 1.6-liter gasoline engine is mated to an electric motor, incorporating a proprietary computerized ISG (Idle Stop and Go) system. The electric motor's maximum torque of 77 lb-ft arrives at 1500 rpm through a Kia-designed and built CVT and receives its power from a lithium-polymer battery pack stowed along the side of the trunk. CO2 emissions are reduced by 25 percent over the gasoline-only setup, and claimed fuel economy is 4.81 liter/kilometer, or an impressive 48.9 mpg (2.05 gallons per 100 miles) based on the European test cycle.
> 
> The Forte LPI hybrid combines a 114-hp 1.6-liter gasoline engine and an electric motor adding another 20 hp. As with the cee'd, the Forte hybrid utilizes batteries supplied by LG Chem, the same company supplying the battery packs for the Chevrolet Volt. Incorporating mildly reworked exterior cues like a redesigned grille, larger air intake, and LED taillights, the Forte hybrid will only be available in the Korean market starting this month. Though Kia admits sales in China might be under consideration. The claimed fuel economy for the Forte hybrid is 41 mpg (2.44 g/100m), with CO2 emissions of 102 g/km which are comparable numbers to that of the Honda Civic Hybrid.
> 
> 
> *The Drive*
> 
> Our brief time behind the wheels of both the cee'd and Forte mild hybrids reflected a solid execution of start/stop technology. A light throttle application in the cee'd yielded modest acceleration, while a heavier right foot produced sufficient thrust to support the estimated 0-to-62-mph time of 11.8 seconds. While the powertrain felt ready to cope with most urban demands, the on-center feel of the prototype's electric steering system was numb, and straight-line driving produced significant lane wandering, a characteristic that should be addressed before production.
> 
> But the cee'd and Forte hybrids' technological achievements will be eclipsed by the upcoming Optima Hybrid, for which Kia is developing its own proprietary drivetrain. "One of our key strategies is not to license the technology, for example, as Ford did from Toyota," explains Tim White, a senior powertrain manager at Kia's R&D facility in Ann Arbor, Mich. The upcoming Optima will feature a full hybrid system capable of driving purely on electric power.
> 
> Intended to compete against the hybrid versions of the Toyota Camry, Nissan Altima and Ford Fusion, the Optima's powertrain promises to be a formidable combination of fuel efficiency and affordability—though Kia isn't revealing specifics. "I really can't go into the details," White told Popular Mechanics during a telephone interview. "But the transmission does not have a conventional torque convertor," he says, "and it's not a CVT, either." Perhaps Kia will use a dual-clutch automated manual? The next-gen hybrid system is expected to deliver a 60 percent improvement in fuel economy over the nonhybrid Optima. And acceleration should also improve over the standard model as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Bottom Line*
> 
> The Kia Optima Hybrid is expected to debut in the third or early fourth quarter of 2010. And Kia is promising that plug-in hybrid vehicles could arrive by 2013. Hyundai and Kia hope to build 30,000 hybrids by 2010, and a whopping 500,000 units by 2018. An in-house-designed hybrid Kia that can compete with Toyota and Honda could certainly transform Kia's reputation.


source: http://www.popularmechanics.com/aut...5.html?nav=RSS20&src=syn&dom=yah_buzz&mag=pop


----------



## kyenan

> Spy Shots: 2011 Hyundai Sonata
> By Marty PadgettMarty Padgett August 24th, 2009
> 
> A few shots of what could be the 2011 Hyundai Sonata have surfaced on the Web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyundai-Blog says its photos show the new Sonata during a photo shoot. The pics--one of which is shown here--indicate an ever-more sophisticated look for Hyundai's mainstream four-door sedan.
> 
> The current car shown below will get a brief 2010 model-year run before the South Korean automaker switches over to assembly of the new version.
> 
> Built in Alabama, the new 2011 Sonata will make its world debut in January at the 2010 Detroit auto show. A hybrid version will be shown later next year, and both cars will be on sale during 2010, with the gas-only Sonata arriving in showrooms first.
> 
> The hybrid edition will be Hyundai's first U.S.-market, gas-electric effort--and will use lithium-ion batteries to augment its electric motors and gas engine.


source: http://blogs.thecarconnection.com/marty-blog/1034536_spy-shots-2011-hyundai-sonata


----------



## kyenan

> Hyundai Motor climbs on record U.S. sales forecasts
> 
> August 29, 2009
> Shares in Hyundai Motor Co., Korea’s largest automaker, rose after the company predicted record U.S. sales in August.
> 
> Hyundai climbed 2.5 percent, the first gain in four days, to close at 104,000 won after jumping as much as 4.4 percent in morning trading. The Seoul-based company expects U.S. sales of 54,000 vehicles in August, while its affiliate Kia Motors Corp. may sell 40,000, Hyundai said in a statement yesterday. Both would be records for the automakers, Hyundai said.
> 
> Hyundai and Kia benefited from the U.S. government’s “cash for clunkers” vehicle trade-in program. Hyundai’s Elantra was the fifth-best selling model under the program, which produced almost 700,000 automobile sales, according to the U.S. Transportation Department. Hyundai also spent more on marketing and introduced incentives including gasoline subsidies and allowing customers to return vehicles if they lost their jobs.
> 
> Kia closed unchanged at 16,200 won, while the benchmark Kospi index advanced 0.5 percent.
> 
> A weaker won and fuel-efficient models also helped Hyundai and Kia boost their combined U.S. market share to 7.3 percent in the first seven months of this year, 3 percentage points higher than a year earlier, according to the statement.
> 
> Kia plans to open a $1 billion factory in the U.S. state of Georgia, aiming to begin commercial production in November, according to the company. Hyundai Chairman Chung Mong-koo is visiting the U.S. this week to tour the new factory.
> 
> 
> Bloomberg


source: http://joongangdaily.joins.com/article/view.asp?aid=2909382


----------



## kyenan

> Thomson Reuters
> Hyundai Mobis, LG Chem plan battery venture-report
> 
> 08.27.09, 09:54 PM EDT
> 
> SEOUL, Aug 28 (Reuters) - South Korea's Hyundai Mobis Co and LG Chem Ltd have agreed to set up a joint venture to produce electric vehicle batteries, the Korea Economic Daily reported on Friday citing industry sources.
> 
> Hyundai Mobis, the auto parts making affiliate of Hyundai Motor Co, would partner with the country's top chemicals firm, LG Chem, to supply batteries for Hyundai Motor and Kia Motors Corp, as well as other car makers, the
> Spokesmen at both Hyundai Mobis and LG Chem said the two companies were discussing a business tie-up but no decision has been made.
> 
> LG Chem said in June it would invest 1 trillion won ($802 million) in a electric car battery plant over the next four years. It aims to derive total revenue of 2 trillion won from the battery business in 2015.
> 
> LG Chem's U.S. unit is also in a deal to supply next-generation lithium-ion batteries for General Motors ( GMGMQ.PK - news - people ) Co's Volt plug-in.
> 
> Another South Korean rechargeable battery maker, Samsung SDI Co, has teamed up with Germany's Robert Bosch and operates a car battery venture called SB LiMotive. SB LiMotive is set to build a plant in South Korea to start producing car batteries in 2011.
> 
> ($1=1247.3 Won)
> 
> (Reporting by Rhee So-eui; Editing by Ken Wills)



source: http://www.forbes.com/feeds/afx/2009/08/27/afx6824302.html


----------



## kyenan

> Thursday, August 27, 2009
> Hyundai Genesis is Class of the 2009 Model Year With Most Top-Car Honors
> 
> FOUNTAIN VALLEY, Calif., Aug 27, 2009 /PRNewswire via COMTEX/ ----Hyundai's all-new flagship, the Genesis sedan, launched to significant anticipation culminating with its coronation as the 2009 North American Car of the Year - the first time a Korean brand has ever achieved the honor. But Genesis didn't stop there, accumulating honor after prestigious honor to become the most decorated new car launch of the 2009 model year. At last count, Genesis tallied more than 20 top honors from the most prominent media outlets and automotive organizations in North America.
> 
> Genesis' trophy case includes awards and accolades from the likes of J.D. Power and Associates, Motor Trend, AutoPacific, Cars.com and leading consumer publications. Genesis is built on Hyundai's all-new, performance-driven rear-wheel-drive architecture. It offers two powertrains, the Lambda 3.8-liter V6 engine producing 290 hp, and Hyundai's all-new Tau 4.6-liter V8 engine producing 375 hp. With technology rivaling more expensive luxury sedans, convenience features like push-button start and navigation system, and five-star safety ratings from the National Highway Traffic and Safety Administration (NHTSA), it's clear that Genesis is among the best new cars of 2009. But at a starting MSRP of just $32,250 and max price of just $42,000 for a fully loaded Genesis, it's no surprise the competition was left in Hyundai's rear-view mirror.
> 
> "Genesis was developed to rival the world's best luxury sedans so we knew it would be a great car, but we didn't know how it would be received by the automotive community," said Scott Margason, director of Product & Strategic Planning for Hyundai. "As the awards accumulated, we realized not only how well designed the Genesis was, but how far the Hyundai brand had come. Consumers and automotive industry influencers really embraced the idea of Hyundai producing a luxury product."
> 
> Genesis Sedan Awards
> 
> 1. 2009 North America Car of the Year
> 2. Motor Trend - America's Top 40 New Cars
> 3. J.D. Power and Associates - Automotive, Performance, Execution and Layout
> (APEAL) - Most appealing midsize premium car
> 4. J.D. Power and Associates - Vehicle Launch Index (VLI) - Highest ranked
> 2009 all-new or redesigned vehicle
> 5. The Car Book 2009 - Best Bet (intermediate category)
> 6. About.com - Best New Car
> 7. Kiplinger's Personal Finance - Best New Model (sedans
> $30,000-$45,000)
> 8. NADAguides.com - Car of the Month (April)
> 9. NADAguides.com - Top 5 Luxury Cars
> 10. NADAguides.com - Best Car Buy - Top luxury cars under $35,000
> 11. Autotropolis.com - Car of the Year
> 12. Cars.com - Car of the Year
> 13. On Wheels - Car of the Year
> 14. AutoPacific - Ideal Vehicle Awards - Aspirational Luxury Category
> 15. AutoPacific -Vehicle Satisfaction Awards - Aspirational Luxury Category
> 16. Consumer Reports - Top-Rated Vehicle (upscale sedan category)
> 17. Consumer Digest - Best Buy (luxury segment)
> 18. MyRide/Autobytel - Car of the Year
> 19. Ward's Auto World - 10 Best Engines (4.6 liter Tau V8)
> 20. Automobile Journalists Association of Canada - Canadian Car of the Year
> 
> 21. Automobile Journalists Association of Canada - Best New Luxury Vehicle
> Under $50,000


source: http://www.foxbusiness.com/story/ma...hyundai-genesis-class--model-year-car-honors/


----------



## kyenan

> Hyundai Launches ix35 Compact SUV in Korea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MACQUARIE PARK, UNITED KINGDOM – August 28, 2009: Hyundai Motor Company’s all-new Tucson replacement has been officially unveiled. To be known as ‘ix35’ in Australia and Europe, and ‘Tucson ix’ in South Korea, the compact sports utility vehicle has sweeping coupe-like lines, a premium vehicle feel and comes with many new features. With the start of sales in the Korean market, Hyundai aims to set the trend for the segment and regain sales leadership in the compact SUV market.
> 
> Its revolutionary features begin with the exterior styling which is based on the bold ix-onic concept shown at the Geneva Motor Show in March. The power output, fuel-efficiency, comfort and safety features have been all upgraded over the Tucson, which ix35 will ultimately replace. Known by the project name LM, it took 36 months and 280 billion won (approx. AUD$268 million) to develop.
> 
> ix35 is launched with either a 2.0 litre all-new Diesel R engine or 2.0 litre Theta-II petrol engine and is fitted with Hyundai’s all-new six-speed automatic transmission. The Diesel engine achieves 6.5 litres per 100 km fuel economy with maximum power output of 137 kW. The petrol engine has a fuel economy of 8.6 litres per 100 km fuel economy with a maximum power output of 124 kW*.
> 
> Named after a city in the U.S. state of Arizona, Tucson has been one of the most popular Hyundai models with more than 1 million units sold worldwide since its launch in 2004.
> 
> Hyundai is aiming for sales of 16,000 units of the ix35 / Tucson ix this year in the Korean market and 40,000 units annually starting next year. From 2011, Hyundai predicts sales will reach 300,000 units globally, with 260,000 units sold in overseas markets.
> 
> “Hyundai continues to broaden its footprint and the ix35 will widen the range of equipment levels offered to the growing number of affluent customers in the compact SUV segment,” said Hyundai Motor Company Australia’s Sales and Marketing Director Kevin McCann. “We will be able to prove our mix considerably with it.”
> 
> The ix35 compact SUV will be displayed at the 2009 IAA in Frankfurt in September. Full details about Australian specifications will be announced at the local launch in the first half of next year.


source: http://www.theautochannel.com/news/2009/08/28/475623.html


----------



## kyenan

> Hyundai reveals new Tucson ix
> Priyadarshan Bawikar 27 Aug 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We take a look at Hyundai's latest soft roader, the Tuscon ix (or the ix35 as it will be called in Europe), which will be officially launched at the 2009 Frankfurt Motor Show, and in all likelihood land in India in the near future.
> 
> Now the old Tucson has been around for quite some time, making its international debut in 2004 and landing in India in 2005. This Elantra based soft-roader, though a fairly capable car, never really took off in India. Blame it on the lack of aggressive marketing by the company, or Hyundai's image as a small, cheap car maker in the minds of the Indian consumer back then; the bottom line was that the car came to India a little too early, before this current soft-roader boom really took off. Because of this, though the car is still available, one rarely ever sees it on the road. But all that is about to change as Hyundai has just started making some really up-market cars, albeit hatchbacks, here in India.
> 
> Ok, history lesson over. Hyundai's second generation Tucson started life as the 'ix-conic' concept that was shown off at Geneva 2009, and now finally, the production version called the 'Tucson ix35' has been revealed, though it's just for the Korean Domestic Market (KDM) at the moment. The new car of course looks fantastic with its aggressive lines at the front as well as the rear and comes with many high-end features like a panoramic sunroof, a rearview mirror mounted backup camera, as well as safety equipment like Downhill Brake Control and Hill-Start Assist Control. The Tucson ix35 will be officially launched in Europe at the Frankfurt Motor Show in September and Hyundai will probably want to capitalize on the current soft-roader craze in the country at the moment and bring the car to India sometime in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No official specifications have been revealed for the European version yet, but the KDM version sports a choice of a 2.0-litre petrol or diesel powerplant, both coupled to a six-speed automatic gearbox. The diesel mill produces 184 horses and is capable of delivering a fuel economy of 15.4kmpl while meeting stringent Euro-5 emissions norms. The petrol motor, the Theta-II, surprisingly produces only 166 horses and is slated to deliver an efficiency figure of 11.7 kilometers per litre of petrol. Both figures are presumably calculated using the Korean efficiency cycles, so the European and Indian figures will likely vary. The petrol-powered version comes with only front drive while the diesel -powered ix35 offers a choice between front-drive or permanent four-wheel drive.
> 
> Pricing for Tucson ix35 in Korea (called the 'Tucson ix' locally) starts a 21 million Won, which is about 8.62 lakh Indian rupees. But, like all the other soft-roaders, the ix35 will come to India as a CBU, making its price jump to well over Rs 17 lakh considering all the duties, putting it at par with the current Tuscon over here.


source: http://www.zigwheels.com/News/Hyundai-reveals-new-Tucson-ix/Tucson12_20090827-1-1


----------



## kyenan

> All-new look for redesigned Tucson
> 4:00AM Saturday Aug 29, 2009
> By Alastair Sloane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyundai will replace its compact Tucson SUV in New Zealand next year with an all-new model called the ix35. Photo / Supplied
> 
> Hyundai will replace its compact Tucson SUV in New Zealand next year with an all-new model called the ix35, thereby continuing its naming policy of using the prefix "i" across its range of vehicles.
> 
> At the moment there's the i10, i20, i30 line-up of passenger cars. The new Sonata sedan is likely to be called the i50 and the replacement mid-sized Santa Fe the ix55.
> 
> The ix35 introduces Hyundai's new 'ix' prefix for SUV/crossover vehicles and follows pioneering 'i' models in the iMax and iLoad commercials and the i30 small car.
> 
> The ix35 went on sale in South Korea this week - roughly three weeks before its official unveiling at the Frankfurt motor show.
> 
> Hyundai named the Tucson and Santa Fe after the southwest US cities in a deliberate attempt to boost its presence Stateside. But its growth over the past 15 years from a budget Asian carmaker into a quality global player required an international identity for all its vehicles - hence the "i" prefix.
> 
> Hyundai has given the redesigned Tucson a sweeping new look, an overhaul it believes will boost annual global sales of the compact five-door to more than 300,000 units.
> 
> 
> The ix35 will be joined in Frankfurt by Hyundai's facelifted Santa Fe, which goes on sale here in the next couple of months with a new drivetrain - a 2.2-litre R-series diesel engine and dual-clutch six-speed gearbox.
> 
> The ix35 will also get the R-series diesel unit as an option. Hyundai hopes to have the Tucson and its updated petrol and diesel offerings here by next April.
> 
> Known by the project name LM, the ix35 was conceived and engineered in Europe at Hyundai's Frankfurt design centre. It took 36 months and about $335 million to develop.
> 
> The power output, fuel-efficiency, comfort and safety features have been all upgraded, says Hyundai.
> 
> The ix35 is more stylish than the Tucson, thanks to a new hexagonal corporate grille, wedge-shaped side profile, bold character lines and chunky lower bash plates front and rear.


source: http://www.nzherald.co.nz/motoring/news/article.cfm?c_id=9&objectid=10593771


----------

